# Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS ;-)



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,298406,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> NAKED NEWS AUF DEM HANDY
> Nichts als die nackte Nachricht
> Seit fünf Jahren versorgt das kanadische Unternehmen Naked News den Teil der
> Nachrichteninteressierten, die ihre Sprecher am liebsten nackt sehen, täglich mit
> ...



cp


----------



## stieglitz (7 Mai 2004)

Da passt das auch noch gut dazu:

 Pornovideos sollen UMTS-Milliarden einfahren 

Wenn die Hüllen fallen, steigt der Gewinn der Mobilfunkbetreiber 

04.05.2004 11:40 | von silicon.de 



http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-mobile/detail.php?nr=14479&directory=news-mobile


----------



## stieglitz (7 Mai 2004)

@ Captain Picard

Was bedeutet die Signatur?

Meine Ehefrau war in der vorherigen Ehe mit einem Herrn Borg
verheiratet. ehrlich! Ist das was schlechtes?
 :lol: 

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Mai 2004)

Nö, hat mit keiner real existierenden  Person zu tun   

das war mal ein Gag als Kontrapunkt zum Nick und Signatur eines anderen Mitglieds, 
der aber seit langem nicht mehr gepostet hat. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=398


> Wir sind die Borg widerstand ist zwecklos.



Siehe Startrek "The next generation" 

http://www.serienheaven.de/serien/startrektng.htm 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2004)

Es geht los, um einem großen Bedürfnis abzuhelfen:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,299077,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Peepshow fürs Handy*
> 
> Die Teilnehmer vereinbarten Diskretion, entsprechend schamhaft rücken sie mit Details
> über das Geheimtreffen Ende April in Amsterdam heraus. In der für leichten Lebenswandel
> ...



Das wird aber nur was , wenn das in 16:9 Breitleinwandformat Hochauflösung HDTV 
übertragen wird  unk:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2004)

na endlich , dann wird das ja wohl bald ins Rollen kommen:  TV in Breitleinwand auf dem Handy 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52405


> *TI bringt bringt TV aufs Handy *
> Texas Instruments stellt mit Hollywood die nach eigenen Angaben erste Single-Chip-Lösung
> für den digitalen TV-Empfang auf Mobiltelefonen vor. Der Chip soll den europäischen
> Standard Digital Video Broadcasting for Handhelds (DVB-H) sowie das japanische
> ...


zu empfehlen wäre aber auch noch die Integration eines  Radar oder Infrarot gestützten Abstandswarner 
damit im Samstagseinkaufsbummel die "TV-Glotzer" nicht ständig aufeinanderknallen....

cp

PS: dazu paßt diese Meldung:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52409


> Medientage: TV-Empfang per Handy vorantreiben
> 
> Bei der Entwicklung des TV-Empfangs über Handy wollen Rundfunk und Mobilfunkbetreiber mehr an einem Strang ziehen. "Es wäre eine sehr schöne Entwicklung, wenn sich diese neue Technologie durchsetzen würde", sagte Robert Fahle von RTL New Media am Donnerstag bei den Medientagen in München. "Erstmal ist aber Voraussetzung, dass sich dafür ein Markt entwickelt."


Ein Markt von dem auch  für Augenärzte und Optiker, der Brillen und Kontaktlinsenumsatz 
wird sicher davon profitieren


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52641


> Studie: Mobilfunkkunden wünschen eher günstige Preise als Zusatzdienste
> 
> Mobilfunkanbieter in Europa unterschätzen die Tatsache, dass viele Kunden lieber billiger telefonieren und einfache Dienste bevorzugen. Indem sie die Bedürfnisse ihrer Kunden falsch einschätzten, würden die Anbieter mögliche Umsatzzuwächse verschenken


die einzige Killerapplikation ist und bleibt das Telefonieren, von mir aus auch noch SMS....
(kann ich gut und gerne ohne auskommen)

cp


----------



## dotshead (27 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> die einzige Killerapplikation ist und bleibt das Telefonieren, von mir aus auch noch SMS....
> (kann ich gut und gerne ohne auskommen)
> cp


Ui wir beide sind mal einer Meinung.  :bussi: 

Grüße aus ME vom bekennenden Stauder-Pils-Fan*

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke

*in Memoriam  Rolf Stauder :bigcry:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55530


> Das Handy werde sich vor allem als Kleinst-Fernseher nicht durchsetzen können,
> weil Qualität und Kosten in keinem Verhältnis zu etablierten TV-Angeboten stünden, meint man bei Deloitte.


ach was...

cp


----------



## Bremsklotz (25 Januar 2005)

@ Captain Picard


> von mir aus auch noch SMS....
> (kann ich gut und gerne ohne auskommen)


Ja, aber es gibt auch Menschen, die aus den verschiedensten Gründen nicht sprechen oder auch nicht hören können und für die ist die SMS natürlich ein Segen. 
Ich gehöre zu den letzteren und habe mir jetzt ein Handy mit Farblogo (kein Fotohandy) gekauft, damit ich eine SMS ohne Lupe lesen kann.
Auf den Rest der Funktionen, wie MMS, GPRS und Internet hätte ich auch gut verzichten können.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2005)

Die ersten Testberichte...
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,340638,00.html


> Erste weitere Tests haben ergeben, dass man trotz der LEDs eigentlich immer aussieht, als ob man erst um drei Uhr morgens aus der Disco heimgekommen wäre. Lässt sich das Bild auf dem Handy vielleicht nachbearbeiten? Falls es solch eine Funktion gibt, habe wir ich sie bisher nicht gefunden.
> 
> Als Karnevalsvideo finde ich den MMS-Clip eigentlich ganz okay. So muss die Welt aussehen, wenn man sich zehn Stangen Früh-Kölsch in den Kopf geschraubt hat. Na denn Kölle Alaaf!


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

_Erste weitere Tests haben ergeben, dass man trotz der LEDs eigentlich immer aussieht, als ob man erst um drei Uhr morgens aus der Disco heimgekommen wäre._

So sehe ich heute auch aus, auch ohne UMTS. :-? 

Übrigens ganz interssant der Spiegel Test, lese da auch schon mit.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## drboe (8 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ganz interssant der Spiegel Test, lese da auch schon mit.


Ja, liest sich nett. Ist aber auch ein Gutteil Effekthascherei, denn eine Einschätzung, wozu UMTS taugt und ob man es braucht, könnte man auch ohne diesen Test geben. Ich las gestern im Videotext, dass Vodafone schon einen Spielfilm auf UMTS Telefone senden kann/will. Den Titel habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Grell! Mir wird die alte 40cm Glotze langsam zu klein, wegen zunehmender Kurzsichtigkeit, und während ich mir überlege, ob der Ersatz vielleicht mit einem TFT-Gerät sinnvoll und finanzierbar ist, sollen Filme auf Winzlingsschirme. Nicht mit mir! Die Konditionen für Datenkommunikation via UMTS  erfordern derzeit eine Gelddruckmaschine im Keller, da greife ich unterwegs eher auf klassische Techniken oder kostenlose Public WLANs zurück. Telefonieren läßt sich mit GSM wunderbar, für Fotografie nutze ich eine Kamera. Wozu also UMTS? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (8 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich las gestern im Videotext, dass Vodafone schon einen Spielfilm auf UMTS Telefone senden kann/will. Den Titel habe ich mir nicht gemerkt.


Was kann erhebender sein, als Ben Hur's Wagenrennen auf 3x3 cm in der S-Bahn! Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Download vermutlich so viel kostet, wie der Film auf DVD samt Player, die Leute werden sich drum reissen.


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ob der Ersatz vielleicht mit einem TFT-Gerät sinnvoll und finanzierbar ist


Besser ein Plasma-Schirm. Inzwischen gute Bildqualität und eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 30 Jahren. Hab so ein Teil auf der mittelfristigen Anschaffungsliste.


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Telefonieren läßt sich mit GSM wunderbar, für Fotografie nutze ich eine Kamera. Wozu also UMTS?


Wegen der 100 Milliarden Lizenzkosten. Den Netzbetreibern bleibt einfach nichts Anderes übrig. Die müssen da durch, oder das Geld komplett abschreiben.
Ich habe schon vor 5 Jahren geunkt, dass sich das nie rechnen wird. Und davon bin ich auch heute noch überzeugt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

Mal meine ernsthafte Meinung zu UMTS.
Ich sehe insbesondere im gewerblichen Bereich durchaus Möglichkeiten für diese Technik.
In meiner Firma z.B. haben wir bereits zu Testzwecken einen Aussendienst-Mitarbeiter mit einem Laptop mit UMTS  ausgestattet.
Das ermöglicht ihn von unterwegs jederzeit , sofern UMTS  verfügbar ist,
entsprechende Daten aus der Zentrale abzuhohlen. Dafür waren die bisherigen Netze zu langsam. Diese Inhalte werden in Zukunft auch für die kleinen Displays der Handys aufbereitet werden. Da ergeben sich ungeahnte Möglichkeiten.
Und dann darf man die Erfindungsgabe der Kids nicht unterschätzen.
Dann haben die nicht nur Klingeltöne, sondern sehen auch noch gleichzeitig Sweety, wie es mit einem Hackebeil zweigeteilt wird.  
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe insbesondere im gewerblichen Bereich durchaus Möglichkeiten für diese Technik.


Diese dürften  kaum die immensen Lizenzkosten und Investitionen  wieder reinbringen.
Nur Massengeschäft würde das können und das ist nicht mal im Ansatz zu sehen.
(Die Spinnereien Filme zu verkaufen siehe :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55530 )

Außerdem wird bereits über neue Verfahren sinniert.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56148

cp


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Diese dürften  kaum die immensen Lizenzkosten und Investitionen  wieder reinbringen.



Das sehe ich allerdings auch so.


----------



## drboe (8 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mal meine ernsthafte Meinung zu UMTS.
> Ich sehe insbesondere im gewerblichen Bereich durchaus Möglichkeiten für diese Technik.


Ich nicht. Ich habe das einmal anhand der Vodafone Tarife L, XL, XXL, XXL100 und XXL500 durchgerechnet. Bei monatlich einer Reise und jeweils 5-6 Stunden Nutzung je Reise ergeben sich Kosten von 324 EUR/Jahr. Bei täglich 2 stündiger Nutzung (ca. 700 Std./Jahr) wären schon über 1.000 EUR/Jahr zu zahlen. Bei 1_GB/Monat käme man auf über 5.000 EUR. Gibt's nicht? Vielleicht. Man beachte aber den Abrechnungstakt: es gilt ein 100 KB bz. 10 Minuten Raster. Ein, zweil Mails am Flughafen; je nach Tarif zu 100 KB oder 10 min gerechnet. Rechnet man jede Mail zu 5 KB, werden locker 90% des Volumens nicht augeschöpft - aber bezahlt. Das Inklusiv-Volumen ist da u. U. schneller weg, als man denkt. Und eines gilt als sicher: Reisen ins Ausland werden sauteuer, wenn man UMTS nutzt. Da werden im Tarif enthaltene Freikontingente nämlich nicht angerechnet. 10 KB kosten dann z. B. 0,336 EUR. 1 MB das 100fache bzw. 33,60 EUR. Das reicht schon für die Taxifahrt zum nächsten Hotspot. Ab 2 MB ist die Rückfahrt mit drin und ab 5 MB der Flug bei Billig-Airlines. Ein Kunde hat übrigens schon Rechnungen über 1.500 US$ erhalten - pro Nutzer. Nun interessiert er sich brennend für die klassische Einwahl.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

Ich hab mich jetzt mit den Tarifen noch nicht weiter beschäftigt. Die können natürlich ein Hinderungsgrund sein.
Werde mich aber in den nächsten Tagen mal schlau machen, was so bei T-Mobile kostet.
Denen wird ja nichts anderes übrigbleiben, bezahlbare Tarife einzuführen.
Sonst können die ihre miliardenschweren Investitionen gleich abschreiben.
Mein vorsichtiger Optimismus bezieht sich auf die ungeahnten Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.
Wer hätte denn geahnt, dass man mit Klingeltönen und SMS ein Geschäft machen kann?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## drboe (8 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich jetzt mit den Tarifen noch nicht weiter beschäftigt. Die können natürlich ein Hinderungsgrund sein.


Die Preise sind m. E. das KO Kriterium schlechthin. Anfang 2001 hat ein durchschnittlicher Mobil-Telefonkunde weniger als 80 DM/Monat ausgegeben. Befragt, ob er sich für UMTS interessiere, sagte er ja, schränkte das aber dahingehend ein, das UMTS ihn nicht teuer kommen dürfe.



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich aber in den nächsten Tagen mal schlau machen, was so bei T-Mobile kostet.
> Denen wird ja nichts anderes übrigbleiben, bezahlbare Tarife einzuführen.
> Sonst können die ihre miliardenschweren Investitionen gleich abschreiben.


Das denkst Du. Neben den milliardenschweren Lizenzen mußte aber noch die Infrastruktur bezahlt werden. Marketing und Betrieb kosten auch. Allein der Kapitaldienst frist an den Einnahmen, Kunden gibt es aber kaum. Deren Geräte werden voraussichtlich wieder suventioniert, was noch einmal kostet. Ich habe es seinerzeit genauer gerechnet, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr exakt an die Zahlen. Aber grob kalkuliert müßte wohl jeder Bürger, vom 3 Tage alten Säugling bis zum 100 Jährigen Greis, monatlich bis zu ca. 100 EUR für UMTS ausgeben, damit das sich für dei Mobilfunker lohnt. 

Die Tarife von T-Mobile beginnen bei lächerlichen 5 MB bzw.  wie bei Vodafone bei 2 Stunden. Die Preise liegen sogar höher als bei Vodafone.



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein vorsichtiger Optimismus bezieht sich auf die ungeahnten Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.
> Wer hätte denn geahnt, dass man mit Klingeltönen und SMS ein Geschäft machen kann?


Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann gehst Du - wie ich - davon aus, das UMTS schlicht unverschämt teuer bleibt  Schließlich sind SMS und Klingeltöne nicht wirklich günstig. Und dabei ist UMTS noch nicht einmal wirklich schnell. Die Kombination aus GSM (die Lizenzen E1/E2 gelten derzeit bis 2012 und werden sicher verlängert), Modem/ISDN und WLAN werden m. E. auf absehbare Zeit zur Ausrüstung mobiler Leute gehören. UMTS ist in dem Moment gestorben, als der Zuschlag für die Lizenzen zu einem unverschämt hohen Preis erteilt wurde. Bis es einen Cent einspielt, steht längst die 4te Generation mobiler Technik zur Verfügung.   

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> UMTS ist in dem Moment gestorben, als der Zuschlag für die Lizenzen zu einem unverschämt hohen Preis erteilt wurde. Bis es einen Cent einspielt, steht längst die 4te Generation mobiler Technik zur Verfügung.



Zumindest im Groben gebe ich Dir Recht, wenngleich das mit der 4ten Generation erst versinnbildlicht ist. UMTS ist mEn bereits tot, noch bevor es richtig geboren wurde!
Es gibt derzeit schon reichlich Sateliten, die DSL überall hin streuen - warum nicht auch auf mobile Telefongeräte, die VoIP verbunden werden und den kompletten Komfort des WWW bieten?

_PS: mit meinem Siemens SX1 habe ich ein derzeit brauchbares High-End-Gerät. Dazu kommt ein normaler Mobilfunkvertrag - für OttoNomalo ist es nicht möglich, die verfügbaren Features zu nutzen, da es schlichtweg zu kompliziert und viiiiel zu teuer ist, diese zu aktivieren oder gar zu verwenden._


----------



## drboe (9 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt derzeit schon reichlich Sateliten, die DSL überall hin streuen - warum nicht auch auf mobile Telefongeräte, die VoIP verbunden werden und den kompletten Komfort des WWW bieten?


Sky DSL etc. nutzt eine korrekt ausgerichtete und fixierte Antenne mit 60cm Spiegel und mehr. Senden (SAT Uplink) geht gar nicht. Telefonie ist nun 'mal bidirektional. Und anders als beim Web-Zugriff dürften die Datenvolumina je Richtung etwa gleich hoch sein  - es sei denn Mann telefoniert mit Frau. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Senden (SAT Uplink) geht gar nicht.


Tiscali bietet schon seit Jahren (nach meinen Infos als einzige Firma) den Uplink mit an.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Tiscali bietet schon seit Jahren (nach meinen Infos als einzige Firma) den Uplink mit an.


nicht mehr 
http://www.at-mix.de/news/212.html
http://www.dslteam.de/news2222.html 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/16238


> Freitag, den 17.12.04 15:45
> Tiscali: Satelliten-Flatrate vorerst Geschichte
> 
> Still und heimlich nahm Tiscali jetzt die Satelliten-Flatrate aus dem Programm. Der Zwei-Wege-Zugang kann nicht mehr beauftragt werden - Bestandskunden sind von dieser Änderung nicht betroffen und können auch weiterhin ihre Daten durch die Lüfte scheuchen.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, Du hast offensichtlich Recht.
Als ich mich mal aktiv dafür interessiert hatte gabs nur Tiscali.
Ich vermute dass denen die Lust vergangen ist nachdem die Reichweiten für DSL immer höher wurden.


----------



## drboe (9 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieh's 'mal so: bei stationären Anlagen ist es offenbar kein (gutes) Geschäft. Ein Uplink wäre mit einem "Mobiltelefon" aber überhaupt nicht zu machen. Und um (bequem) tragbare Geräte geht es ja eigentlich. M. E. ist ein Netz für sie mobile Nutzung über Luftstrecken nur mit erdgestützer Technik zu machen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (15 Februar 2005)

Da steht zwar nichts expliziet zu UMTS, wird aber sicher dieses weiter antreiben.

*Porno-to-go wird zum Milliardenmarkt*
_Weltweit werde das Geschäft mit Pornos fürs Handy bis dahin auf 2,1 Milliarden Dollar klettern. Angeführt wird der schlüpfrige Markt derzeit von den Europäern, die pro Jahr 34 Millionen Dollar für nicht-jugendfreie Bildchen im Handy-Display ausgeben_.

http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-adn/detail.php?nr=19082


----------



## A John (15 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Porno-to-go wird zum Milliardenmarkt*
> _Weltweit werde das Geschäft mit Pornos fürs Handy bis dahin auf 2,1 Milliarden Dollar klettern. Angeführt wird der schlüpfrige Markt derzeit von den Europäern, die pro Jahr 34 Millionen Dollar für nicht-jugendfreie Bildchen im Handy-Display ausgeben_.


Das möchte ich doch arg bezweifeln.
Warum sollte sich jemand auf 3x4 cm etwas für teuer Geld angucken, was er, ohne dass ihm jemand über die Schulter glotzt, zu Hause auf 44x34 für lau ansehen kann?
IMO ein Trugschluss wie seiner Zeit der WAP- Hype. Da haben sie auch den Leuten einzureden versucht es sei cool, sein Aktiendepot in einem rasenden Taxi via Handy zu verwalten.
Zwei wichtige Faktoren werden das Geschäft IMO floppen lassen:
1.) Nur wenige werden etwas über Handy kaufen, was sie über das Internet besser und billiger (oder gratis) bekommen können. 
2.) Porno-to-go ist nicht unbedingt das, womit man öffentlich angeben sollte. Kopulationsvideos im Hasentempo in der U-Bahn, möglichst noch mit akustischer Untermalung, dürften den Neidfaktor der Umgebung in engen Grenzen halten.

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (15 Februar 2005)

Ich kann mir das ja auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, was an Porno in
Briefmarkenformat so toll sein soll. Aber die Leute wollen eben Schweinskram.

Auch, ich kanns immer nur wiederhohlen, von den Klingeltönen hätte auch niemand solch einen "Erfolg" erwartet.
Ich kann auch nur empfehlen die Spiegel-Online Serie über die Erfharung
mit UMTS Handys zu lesen. Sehr amüsant geschrieben.

Hier ein Ausschnitt: (Zu Klingeltönen)

_Der deutsche Klingelton will vor allem lustig sein. Aber was ist lustig? Antwort: Schweinkram. Der zweitmeist heruntergeladene RealAudio-Klingelton ist laut Vodafones Ranking ein viel versprechender Schnipsel namens "Frauenorgasmus". Wem das zu laut und zu obszön daherkommt, der kann auf die Piano-Variante "Vorstufe des Frauenorgasmus" ausweichen. Da kreischt das Handy nicht ganz so hysterisch_


_Würden wir Deutschen uns endlich wieder mehr Kinder leisten, wäre nicht nur das Rentenproblem gelöst, sondern auch das der Refinanzierung der Kosten der UMTS-Lizenzen. Heranwachsende sind im Lauf des letzten Jahrzehnts zu einer Art "Duck Dich, Telefonfirma: Ich werfe Dir all mein Geld zu!"-Truppe mutiert._

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,341639,00.html


----------



## drboe (15 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei wichtige Faktoren werden das Geschäft IMO floppen lassen:
> 1.) Nur wenige werden etwas über Handy kaufen, was sie über das Internet besser und billiger (oder gratis) bekommen können.
> 2.) Porno-to-go ist nicht unbedingt das, womit man öffentlich angeben sollte. Kopulationsvideos im Hasentempo in der U-Bahn, möglichst noch mit akustischer Untermalung, dürften den Neidfaktor der Umgebung in engen Grenzen halten.


Wenn der mobile Pornokonsument nicht sogar verprügelt oder verhaftet wird 

Pornografie-Angebote würden wohl vor allem Männer adressieren. Fiele schon 'mal die halbe Kundschaft weg, die UMTS bezahlen soll/muss. Man kann nun kaum davon ausgehen, dass alle männlichen Kunden sich für das Angebot begeistern liesse. So müßten jeweils wohl einige Hundert Euro monatlich umgesetzt werden, allein um die UMTS-Bilanz in die Nähe der "schwarzen Null" zu hieven. Und für das Geld kann man(n) auch angenehme Abende mit "Nahkampf" finanzieren. Und wer's unbedingt per Video braucht, der sucht den örtlichen Videoshop auf.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (15 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der mobile Pornokonsument nicht sogar verprügelt oder verhaftet wird



Der setzt sich in eine Ecke und steckt sich Ohrstöppsel in die Ohren und hebt das Handy so, dass niemand das Display sehen kann. Dann kann man höchsten noch aus seiner Gesichtsfarbe erahnen, wass er gerade so anschaut. Wenn man so liest, dass ein Frauenorgasmus an zweiter Stelle
bei Klingeltönen liegt, kann man sich doch jeden Blödsinn vorstellen.

*Wenn nur nach rationalen Gesichtspunkten komuniziert würde, wären schon alle Telcos ob mit oder ohne UMTS pleite*.

Gruß
Stieglitz

PS.: Frauen sind sicherlich nicht so Porno anfällig, dafür werden sie ihren Freundinen Filmchen etc. von ihrem neuen Lover in MB Größe senden.


----------



## drboe (15 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> _Würden wir Deutschen uns endlich wieder mehr Kinder leisten, wäre nicht nur das Rentenproblem gelöst, sondern auch das der Refinanzierung der Kosten der UMTS-Lizenzen. Heranwachsende sind im Lauf des letzten Jahrzehnts zu einer Art "Duck Dich, Telefonfirma: Ich werfe Dir all mein Geld zu!"-Truppe mutiert._
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,341639,00.html



Ist ja nicht von Dir, daher bitte nicht mißverstehen. Aber ich liebe Leute, die monokausale Zusammenhänge - und damit meistens Blödsinn - publizieren.  Wäre das "Rentenproblem" so einfach zu lösen, könnte man sich ja ebensogut für eine Steigerung der Mortalität von Rentner einsetzen.  Die Rentenproblematik hängt eben nicht (allein) von der Zahl der Kinder bzw. der sogn. Nettoreproduktionsrate ab. Wäre z. B. die Geburtenrate in den 70/80er Jahren dreimal so hoch gewesen, als tatsächlich, so wäre heute wohl vor allem die Zahl der Arbeitlosen unter 30 Jahre deutlich höher, die Bildungssysteme wären zusamengebrochen oder teurer (mit Folgekosten bis hin zum Pensionsanspruch der Lehrer), etc. Man muss für die Kalkulation, ob die Renten bezahl bar sind, auch die Produktivitätssteigerung berücksichtigen, sowie die Tatsachen, dass wir länger leben als früher, die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung usw. usf. Selbst wenn wir nicht das verdammte Umlageverfahren hätten, sondern ein kapitalgedecktes System, würde sich eine längere Lebensdauer so auswirken, dass die Renten sinken müssen. Dass die Sozialkassen als Durchlauferhitzer fungieren, macht es eher schlimmer. Nur will das kein Politiker aussprechen. Stattdessen wird immer wieder von längerer Lebensarbeitszeit gefaselt, obwohl man seit Jahren die Leute mit spätetens 50 aus dem Job mobbt und es lediglich um eine Begründung für höhere Abschläge geht, oder man beklagt die geringe Geburtenrate. Die ist aber auch eine natürliche Reaktion auf die schlechten Lebensperspektiven vieler. Kinder sind seit Jahrzehnten schlicht das Armutsrisiko Nr. 1. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (23 Februar 2005)

Hier nun der abschliessende Report der beiden Spiegel-Online Redakteure,
Thomas Hillenbrand und Frank Pantalong, die 14 Tage eine Umts Handy von Vodafon getestet haben. Die Meinungen darüber sind sehr gemischt.
Vor allem die Inhalte werden als nicht  befriedigend angesehen. Zuviel Trash und auf Jugentliche ausgerichtet. Das Fazit von Hillenbrand:

*Übersicht Noten
Gerät: 2
Benutzerführung: 3-
Verbindungsqualität: 2-
Inhalte: 5-
Tarifstruktur: 4-*
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,343068,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58125


> Wettrennen um MMS vom Mond





> Erstellt: Fr, 01.04.2005


----------



## stieglitz (1 April 2005)

Das wäre doch auch ein adäquater Wohnsitz für die Mehrwertdienstbetreiber. So schnell wie die, könnten nicht mal die Chinesen die Infrastruktur aufbauen.
Bloss fährt dort ein Porsche, oder ist die Luft zu dünn?


----------



## drboe (1 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58125
> 
> 
> > Wettrennen um MMS vom Mond


Das wird schwierig. Bekanntlich war noch niemand oben und die ganze Tour "Made in Hollywood": http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/4/4605/1.html 



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Erstellt: Fr, 01.04.2005


Jupp! Und im übrigen: es wären sowieso nur Bilder mit Sch.... Auflösung. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (1 April 2005)

Das ist jetz aber kein Aprilscherz. Das ist genau die Anwendung auf die ich gewartet habe.  Und wie das erst mit UMTS flutscht.



> Chinesen produzieren Spielfilm fürs Handy
> In China läuft bald der erste Spielfilm für Mobiltelefone an. Diese TV-Art ist so neu, dass sie sogar den Scheren der Zensoren noch entkommt: Ein Medienunternehmen, das bisher Programme für Mobiltelefone erstellte, läßt Chinas ersten Spielfilm drehen, der nur auf Handys gesehen werden kann. Unter dem Serientitel "Das Versprechen" wird eine erste Gruppe von rund 10 000 Handybesitzern die fünfteilige Serie ab Ende April in jeweils fünf Minuten langen Folgen sehen können. Provider ist die Leshi Media, eine Tochtergesellschaft der privaten Pekinger Unternehmensgruppe Xbell-Kommunikation. Die vor zwei Jahren gegründete Mediengruppe ist mit ihrer Premiere auch Chinas Bürokratie eine Nasenlänge voraus. "Für die Produktion unserer Filme gibt es noch keinerlei Bestimmungen in China. Wir wissen also gar nicht, wem wir sie vorlegen sollen" sagt Liu Hong, Chef der Leshi Media. Er braucht daher weder das Drehbuch zu der Dreiecksgeschichte um zwei in dieselbe Frau verliebte Motorradsportler dem Ministerium für Radio und Fernsehen zur Genehmigung einreichen, noch muß er den fertigen Film von der Zensur abnehmen lassen. ... Umgerechnet 300 000 Euro will Leshi Media in die zwei Wochen dauernden Dreharbeiten in Shanghai investieren. Die Länge jeder Folge sei mit fünf Minuten für die Augen einer Zielgruppe von 20 bis 40jährigen Nutzern erträglich. Mit Vordergrundbildern und knappen Dialogen genügt sie auch der niedrigen Bildauflösung chinesischer Netze. Ende des Jahres will China die Weichen für neue Standards in der Mobilfunk-Technologie stellen, die sich dann für alle Arten von Filmübertragungen eignen.



gefunden hier:
http://www.china-in-the-news.de/


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2005)

*Aprilscherze*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58173


> Passend zu einem Artikel in heise online Wettrennen um MMS vom Mond stellen die Kollegen von Nature fest, dass der Mond wohl kaum als dauerhafter Aufenthaltsort geeignet ist, da Bakterien von den Apollo-Missionen massenhafte Erosion auf unserem nächsten Weltraumnachbarn verursacht haben.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59192


> . Der DMB-Dienst soll auch zur Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2006 in Deutschland auf Sendung gehen.


 Fußball-WM aufs Handy ...

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

Na sowas, die Konsumverweigerer 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61027


> Studie: Handynutzer zeigen wenig Interesse an Multimedia-Diensten
> 
> In Europa nutzen zwar rund 80 Prozent der Bevölkerung ein Handy, die Hauptanwendungen
> sind aber immer noch Telefonieren und das Schreiben von SMS-Kurzmitteilungen.


wow, da bin ich beruhigt, dass ich nicht ganz allein mit meinem "Konsumverhalten" bin  8) 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (28 Juni 2005)

Vielleicht kommt sie doch noch die endgültige UMTS  Anwendung?  


> Experten sehen WM 2006 als Motor für UMTS
> Standortbezogenen Dienste gefragt
> 
> Rund 70 Prozent der Branchenfachleute sehen in der WM 2006 einen Motor für das mobile Internet in Verbindung mit UMTS. Das ist das Ergebnis einer aktuellen Expertenbefragung, die die Marktforscher von Detecon International gestern im Rahmen einer Konferenz des Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums in Köln vorgestellt hat. Bei den Diensten werden Information und Kommunikation die Spitzenplätze einnehmen: Insgesamt beziffern die Experten die maximal zu erzielenden Einnahmen für diese Services während der WM mit durchschnittlich 40 Euro pro Nutzer. Dabei gehen sie davon aus, dass die Zahl der regelmäßigen Anwender im Zusammenhang mit dem Sport-Event weiter steigen wird.


http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2036556&section=Marketing-Statistics


----------



## stieglitz (29 Juni 2005)

T-Mobile bewegt sich hiermit:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,362868,00.html
in die richtige Richtung.


> Preissenkungen gibt es auch für die Nutzung der Multimedia NetCard für das Notebook, die je nach Ausführung Zugang per GRPS und UMTS oder auch per WLAN ermöglicht. 150 Megabyte Datenvolumen sind für 30 Euro im Monat zu buchen; bisher kosten 50 Megabyte 35 Euro.



1MB bisher 0,70 jetzt 0,20. Das ist eine Preisermässigung von über 70 %


----------



## scrat007 (29 Juni 2005)

juhu, dann muß ich nicht mehr so aupassen das ich über mein limit komme


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt sie doch noch die endgültige UMTS  Anwendung?
> 
> 
> > Experten sehen WM 2006 als Motor für UMTS
> ...


Da muss ich noch mal mein Stossgebet loswerden: "Lieber Gott, mach mich bitte zum Experten! Auf dass ich munter jeden gedanklichen Furz als Trend vermarkten kann, Leute aus Politik und Wirtschaft meine Worte wie Manna saugen und sie mir im Gegenzug die Taschen voll Dukaten schauffeln."

Nein, im Ernst: wann tritt ein "Experte" an mit der bahnbrechenden Erkenntnis, dass die Leute gelegentlich oder auch öfter telefonieren wollen - mehr nicht? Und wo ist der Fachmann, der unwiederlegbar feststellt, dass der Tag nur 86.400 Sekunden, der Mensch andere Bedürfnisse und Pflichten hat, als dass er diese mit der Bedienung mobiler Winzlinge verbringen kann/will? Dem würde ich sofort meine Referenz erweisen, auch wenn die Nachricht an die Mobilfunker, Politiker und Aktionäre der Gesellschaften gewiß bitter wäre.



			
				Experte schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Diensten werden Information und Kommunikation die Spitzenplätze einnehmen: Insgesamt beziffern die Experten die maximal zu erzielenden Einnahmen für diese Services während der WM mit durchschnittlich 40 Euro pro Nutzer.


2001 wurde festgestellt, dass der durchschnittliche Mobilfunknutzer sich für UMTS sehr interessiert, wenn, ja wenn es nicht teuer ist als GSM. 78 DM gab man damals für mobile Telefonie aus.  Und - oh Wunder! - 40 x 1,95583 sind ca. 78. Die Welt ja kann so stabil sein 



			
				Experte schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei gehen sie davon aus, dass die Zahl der regelmäßigen Anwender im Zusammenhang mit dem Sport-Event weiter steigen wird.


Uih! Die WM ist 12 Monate? Entsetzliche Vorstellung. Ich glaube eher, dass kommt aus derselben Ecke, die sich wirtschaftliche Impulse und einen Aufschwung aus der WM erhofft. Der verzweifelte Wunsch nach Erfolg treibt manchmal eben seltsame Blüten der Spekulation. Gab es die bei WAP nicht auch, diese Phase der Euphorie, die dann der Ernüchterung Platz machen mußte, nämlcih dass das ein Flop war? Die Wahheit ist: UMTS ist tot! Gestorben im Sommer 2000 durch die Gier des Staates, durch unrealistische Erwartungen der Carrier und der Politik, durch völlig irrationale Annahmen zum Umsatz je Kunde und mehr Unsinn.  Ähnliche Konstruktionen rechneten Transrapid Verbindungen Hamburg-Berlin als lukrativ und begründen jeden Autobahnausbau als Investment in die Zukunft. Der Bericht des Bundesrechnungshofes ist jedes Jahr voll von den Konsequenzen, wenn der Staat solchen Unsinn finanziert. Bei der Lizenz-Versteigerung saß der ja eigentlich auf beiden Seiten des Tisches. Das konnte nicht gutgehen.
Inzwischen gibt es häufig WLAN und anders als beim Telefonieren finde ich kaum jemanden, der bei mobiler Datenkommunikation spazierengeht oder mit 140 über die Autobahn fährt. Gut, bei der Autofahrt lohnt das eh nicht, weil UMTS dann auf GSM bzw. GPRS wechselt. Und schon SMSen ist bei Autofahrten gefährlich. Nun das Internet .... brr! Wenn neuerdings Fernsehen und Radio via UMTS schon als Innovation gelten, dann müsen die mit ihrem Latein wohl wirklich völlig am Ende sein. Naja, ich brauche es nicht. Natürlich ist das kein Maßstab, aber es sieht so ja aus, als ob viele sehr ähnlich denken.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (29 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> UMTS ist tot! Gestorben im Sommer 2000 durch die Gier des Staates, durch unrealistische Erwartungen der Carrier und der Politik, durch völlig irrationale Annahmen zum Umsatz je Kunde und mehr Unsinn.
> M. Boettcher



In Ö gab es dann im Herbst 2000 diese "Auktion". Ertrag für den Staat: "nur" ca. 850 Mio. Euro. Was haben sich deswegen manche aufgeregt, weil man nicht mehr rausgeholt hat. Schließlich hatte man das deutsche Ergebnis vor Augen und umgelegt auf Österreich wären dies 5 Mrd. Euro gewesen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juni 2005)

Jetzt kommt auch Heise mit einer etwas ausführlicheren Meldung

```
T-Mobile entdeckt mobiles Internet ohne Portal-Zwang 
Unter dem Schlagwort "web'n'walk" propagiert der Mobilfunkanbieterer T-Mobile mit gleich mehreren Pressemitteilungen "das offene mobile Internet". Darin behaupten die Bonner selbstbewusst, "als erster Netzbetreiber in Europa das freie Internet aufs Handy" zu bringen. Erste Angebote stünden ab sofort in Deutschland und in Österreich zur Verfügung. Im Laufe des Jahres werde "web'n'walk" auch in Großbritannien, den Niederlanden und in Tschechien verfügbar sein. Anzeige
```
Gilt auch für Österreich.  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61224

Als Browser wird Opera verwendet.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59192
> 
> 
> > . Der DMB-Dienst soll auch zur Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2006 in Deutschland auf Sendung gehen.
> ...


Kaum keimt das zarte Pflänzchen Hoffnung auf unter den Mobiltelefon-Firmen, wird es hinterrücks schon wieder tot-geredet. 
Funkstille bei UMTS



> "Bei den Betreibern herrscht ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen dem, was sie verkaufen wollen - nämlich Anwendungen wie MMS oder Telefonie, für deren Technologie sie teures Geld bezahlt haben - und dem, was die Leute kaufen wollen", zitiert die Wirtschaftszeitung den Branchenbeobachter. Als Beispiel für eine solche Vermarktung am Bedarf vorbei führt J. das Fernsehen auf dem Handy an, das von manchen zur kommenden Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 2006 als Killerapplikation gesehen wird. "Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Mehrheit über das Mobiltelefon fernsehen will", erteilt er solchen Prognosen eine Absage.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juni 2005)

Teletarif schrieb:
			
		

> Gravierende Entwicklungen erwartet der Vizepräsident von Gartner in der Art der Nutzung des mobilen Internets. Die europäischen Handybesitzer werden seiner Ansicht nach in zehn Jahren permanent online sein, sei es über überdrahtlose Geräte oder beispielsweise über intelligente Kleidung. *Dadurch könnten etwa ständig Daten über den Gesundheitszustand kontrolliert und gegebenenfalls an einen Arzt geschickt*, beim Shoppen online Preisvergleiche durchgeführt oder der jeweilige Aufenthaltsort überprüft werden. Damit würde allerdings auch die Privatsphäre des voll vernetzten Bürgers eingeschränkt werden.


Und wenn ich dann beim vierten Viertele Trollinger in meiner Stammkneipe  bin, bekomm ich dann gleich einen Anruf von meinem Hausarzt der mich zusammenschei..t, weil das zum einem meinem Blutdruck nicht gut tut und zu anderen Alkohol sowieso krank macht. Zur Kontrolle geht die Meldung dann auch noch an das Polizeirevier und natürlich an meine mich liebende Ehefrau, die sich dann gleich mit dem Nudelwalker bewaffnen kann.
Herrliche Aussichten! :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2005)

.. oder es kommt per SMS Aufklärung

Trollinger beruhigt, also weiter trinken
Riesling schiebt an, also das nächste mal Trollinger, besser Trollinger mit Lemberger  :holy:


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juni 2005)

Noch ist es gottseidank nicht soweit.
Mein Hausarzt trinkt kräftig mit und gibt für unser Gesundheit massenhaft Runden mit Dr. K´s Hustensaft aus.
Der Hustensaft besteht zu 100 % aus einem italienischen Degistiv mit einem Adler als Markenzeichen.
Prost!
Das hat nun aber wirklich nichts mehr mit UMTS zu tun, es sei denn die Verantwortlichen bei den Telcos brauchen jedesmal einen Schnaps, wenn sie an UMTS denken. :lol:


----------



## drboe (30 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Teletarif schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Gravierende Entwicklungen erwartet der Vizepräsident von Gartner


Ja Gartner ... Die prognostizierten z. B. 1995 den Siegeszug von OS/2 binnen 5 Jahren. Solche Prognosen sind bzw. waren regelmäßig das Papier nicht wert, auf das sie gedruckt wurden. Heute ist es schade um die verschwendete Bandbreite. Zeitverschwendung das zu lesen war es immer und wird es immer bleiben. Wer wird sich denn in 4-5 Jahren noch an die Prognosen erinnern, die zum unabwendbaren Erfolg von WAP, MMS, GPRS, UMTS und mobilem Schnickschnack führen sollten? Wird man sich noch an die Namen derjenigen erinnern, die solche überflüssigen und unsinnigen Prognosen wagten, die den Anbietern gigantische Umsätze, ja Gewinne verhiessen? Werden die Firmen dann noch von denen geführt werden, die für diesen öden Kaffeesatz Geld gaben? Schließlich lassen sich die Gartners dieser Welt ihre heisse Luft ziemlich teuer vergüten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2005)

jetzt wird´s wissenschaftlich untermauert...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61325


> Conjoint-Befragungen wie die des IJK beziehen sich zunächst auf ganzheitliche Produktkombinationen, die die Befragten zum Beispiel auf einer Skala von eins bis hundert für "unwichtig" bis "sehr wichtig" bewerten sollen -- im Fall der Handy-TV-Studie sind dies Kriterien wie:
> 
> * Größe des Displays
> * Akkulaufzeit
> ...


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62441


> Die olympischen Spiele auf dem Handy


Hundertmeterfinale auf dem Handy, Waaaahnsinn,  das muß ich sehen (mit Lupe..)  

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62441
> 
> 
> > Die olympischen Spiele auf dem Handy
> ...



Ist eigentlich Tischtennis olympisch? 

MfG
L.


----------



## Wembley (4 August 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich Tischtennis olympisch?
> 
> MfG
> L.



Ja, und Eishockey auch.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Falk (4 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe ja nichts vom Marketing, Nutzerakzeptanz und so weiter, meine Erfahrung mit Kleindisplays war aber eindeutig:

Ein Kollege hatte sich einen LCD-Fernseher gekauft, um im Büro zu gucken, wie "unser Boris" Tennis spielt. Stolz zeigte er das den Kollegen, die sich bewundernd um ihn scharten.

Nach 5 Minuten fragte der erste, ob man Tennis nicht eigentlich mit einem Ball spielen würde, er sehe aber keinen.

Nach 15 Min. waren die Batterien leer.

Der Fernseher war doppelt so groß, wie ein gutes Handy-Display.

Bei UMTS wird nach 15 Min. wahrscheinlich die Prepaidkarte leer sein.

Aber die Andern haben ihren Spaß  :lol: 

Falk
P.S.: Ich habe sogar mal ein Videotelefonat über UMTS geführt. Zum Glück hat mich niemand dabei beobachtet.....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich habe sogar mal ein Videotelefonat über UMTS geführt. Zum Glück hat mich niemand dabei beobachtet.....


Wie, Videotelefonat, und der Gespraechspartner schaut nicht zu? :gruebel:  

Apropos Killerapplikation fuer UMTS


> Vodafone Germany to keep VoIP out of the 3G network
> By John Delaney
> Vodafone Germany plans to disable calls from the likes of Skype and other VoIP providers, beginning July 2007. A spokesman declined to comment on the reasons behind the move, but remarked that "2007 is a long way to go; anything may happen until then", implying that the company could reverse its policy.


Quelle: http://www.ovum.com/go/content/c,57072
Zu gut Deutsch: Vodaphone wird ab Juli 2007 die Nutzung von Skype und anderen VoIP Anbietern unterbinden. 
Waere ja auch der Hammer, wenn die Leute, statt sich kraeftig P*rnos udnd sonstigen Unfug fuer teueres Geld aufs Handy  herunterzuladen, die Daten-Pakete zum Telefonieren via VoIP gebrauchen wuerden... Bei etwa 20kbs fuer GSM-Gespraeche waere das moerderisch, da kann ich fuer einen Handtaschen-P*rno sicherlich stundenlang telefonieren... Von den 160 Byte fuer ne SMS gar nicht zu reden, das liegt dann im Micro-Cent Bereich...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Doku zu heutigen  Sendung:   Techniklust  Technikfrust Wiesoweshalbwarum
 im SWR3 

http://www.swr.de/imperia/md/content/wiesoweshalbwarum/050804.pdf

es lohnt sich, das mal auszudrucken und  in Ruhe zu Gemüte zu führen.  
(Insbesonders zu der Diskrepanz, was die  Industrie in Handys einbaut und was die Verbraucher wirklich wollen 
(ich z.B telefonieren, ach was...)

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (4 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> (ich z.B telefonieren, ach was...)
> 
> cp



Drei Anmerkungen:

Telefonieren, SMS (besser als Telefon, weil der "Notizzettel" ankommt und Weckfunktion (wenn Sie schon dabei ist, kann ich mir den Reisewecker  bzw. den Weckanruf von der Rezeption im Hotel sparen, aber nur deshalb "weil er schon da ist - früher gings es anders auch).
Schön wäre noch den Kalender im Büro aufs Handy zu übertragen oder umgekehrt - das scheitert am Rechner im Büro (Behörde).

Im T-Punkt: "Das Handy kann blabla Wunder, Mirakel usw. .... Gegenfragen: "Auch telefonieren?"

Zu SMS: "Es waren unsere verrückten Ingenieure, die die 160 freien Zeichen auf dem letzten Slot ausnutzen wollten."  ... und weil die Techniker nervten, hat die Geschäftsleitung von Nokia SMS zugelassen - von wegen Strategie, die wollten ihre Ruhe im Vorstand.
SMS topp, WAP Flopp (das war eigentlich als Killeraplikation gedacht.)


----------



## Falk (5 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Drei Anmerkungen:
> 
> ...SMS (besser als Telefon, weil der "Notizzettel" ankommt...)
> ...


Volle Zustimmung: SMS stört viel weniger als ein Anruf und ist für bestimmte Informationen unschlagbar.


> Im T-Punkt: "Das Handy kann blabla Wunder, Mirakel usw. .... Gegenfragen: "Auch telefonieren?"


Kunde: "Also quasi Händie-Klassik"
Verkäufer: "Das heißt jetzt 'Senior'"
Da war mal ein schöner Cartoon in der TAZ (Link entfallen)...


> Zu SMS: "Es waren unsere verrückten Ingenieure, die die 160 freien Zeichen auf dem letzten Slot ausnutzen wollten."  ... und weil die Techniker nervten, hat die Geschäftsleitung von Nokia SMS zugelassen - von wegen Strategie, die wollten ihre Ruhe im Vorstand.
> SMS topp, WAP Flopp (das war eigentlich als Killeraplikation gedacht.)


Das erklärt auch, warum das erste Nokia-Handheld (Nokia-1011) schon SMS beherrschte. (Und warum SMS monatelang kostenlos war)

Falk


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2005)

Die Witze über dieses Thema sind bereits vorher im Thread gefallen.  
Jetzt also doch Handyfernsehen!
Zwar nicht per UMTS sondern über DVB-H.


> Landesmedienanstalten wollen Handy-Fernsehen ermöglichen
> Die Landesmedienanstalten der fünf norddeutschen Länder wollen den Weg für mobiles Fernsehen auf dem Handy ebnen. Zum Einsatz kommen soll dafür DVB-H (Digital Video Broadcasting, Handheld). Die neue Technik könne bereits zur Fußball-WM im kommenden Jahr erprobt werden, teilten die Anstalten laut einem dpa-Beicht mit. Von 2007 an sollen TV-Programme und andere Inhalte in der DVB-H-Technik in ganz Norddeutschland von Handys und kleinen Computern empfangen werden können


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62850
Ich habe immer gehofft, ich könnte mich vor der Fussball WM verstecken, aber das wird immer unwarscheinlicher weil überall jemand mit einem Handy ist und WM glotzt und wahrscheinlich per Kopfhörer, für alle verständlich, mithört.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2005)

Der kommentierende Reporter:
"und jetzt laufen die Flöhe im roten Dress ein und danach die Läuse  im blau/weißen  Dress"...
(den Fußball muß die Phantasie ersetzen ) 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2005)

Und beim Pferderennen bleibt einem dann nur Loriots berühmter Spruch "wo laufen sie denn ?"
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004RM1P/302-9645285-0747233


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2005)

Zufälligerweise befasst sich SpOn heute auch mit UMTS:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,369995,00.html


> Vor fünf Jahren bezahlten sechs Telekommunikationskonzerne für die deutschen UMTS-Lizenzen fast hundert Milliarden Mark. Doch die hochgesteckten Erwartungen in das mobile Internet fürs Handy haben sich bis heute nicht erfüllt.


Ich habe damals auch ganz gebannt die Versteigerung online verfolgt.
Es war wirklich spannend wie die sich immer mehr gegenseitig überboten haben.
Das das schon wieder fünf Jahre her ist, man solls nicht glauben.


----------



## drboe (17 August 2005)

Wenige Wochen nach der Auktion hörte ich einen Vortrag, in dem sinngemäß die Frage gestellt wurde "UMTS - Jahrhundertchance oder Milliardenflop?" Der Vortragende neigte dem Flop zu und konnte das einleuchtend untermauern. U.a . mit den nötigen Investments, deren Finanzierung, den erforderlichen Umsätzen je Kunde usw. Dabei war der vom Nutzen noch ziemlich überzeugt, während ich mir heute überlege, ob der tatsächlich erzielbare Datendurchsatz den Aufwand wert ist. Inzwischen gibt es für Datenverkehr zig Hotspots und für Telefonie tut es GSM wunderbar. Ich glaube, man hat sich in Zeiten des Hypes einfach besoffen geredet und keiner wollte aus dem Rausch aufwachen. Nur Debitel/Swisscom ist seinerzeit ausgestiegen. 
Bedürfnisse des Kunden? Marketing: sind völlig egal, wecken wir. Gerätetechnik?  Entwicklung: lösen wir. Kosten? Finanzabteilung: Wir ham's ja. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

Und Techniken wie WLAN und WIMAX dürften auch in starker Konkurenz zu UMTS stehen.
Beispiel hier:


> Die Heidelberger DBD will in ihrer Heimatstadt in der nächsten Woche ein Wimax-Netz in Betrieb nehmen, das ab Start das gesamte Stadtgebiet abdecken soll. Das Angebot richtet sich zunächst an Geschäftskunden. Mittelfristig könnten aber auch Privatnutzer in den Genuss des Breitbandanschlusses per Funk nach dem DSLonair-Modell kommen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62853


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63570


> Handy-TV wird die Fernsehbranche verändern, heißt es oft auf der Funkausstellung.
> Es entstünden drei neue Prime Times: Weg zur Arbeit, Mittagspause, Heimweg, sagt Heil.
> Dafür sei eine andere Art von Inhalten notwendig, vor allem kurz, denn kaum jemand wird sich
> einen ganzen Spielfilm auf dem kleinen Bildschirm ansehen wollen. Die direkte Verknüpfung
> ...


 auf dem Heimweg, mit Freisprechanlage sogar im Auto (Auffahrunfallausrede :
 ich war so sauer über den Schiri, da hab ich die Kontrolle verloren), die Leute vor sich hinstolpernd
 und  einander anrempelnd durch die Fußgängerzone. Problematisch  wird´s in den
 öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, wenn unterschiedlicher Nationalstolz aufeinanderprallt:
 Ob schon Ordner wie im Stadion selbst vorgesehen sind? ....


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,374746,00.html


> Der UMTS-Markt wächst langsam, Kunden erwärmen sich nur zaghaft für den schnellen Datenfunk. Die Netzbetreiber hoffen darauf, dass bald irgendjemand eine Killerapplikation findet.


Wie immer noch nicht? Ich dachte, die gäb es längst...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (16 September 2005)

Ich bin gerade über t-mobile und mit UMTS Karte in meinem Laptop im Netz.
Funktionierte auf Anhieb und ist auch recht flott, obwohl ich hier nur ca. 50 % der möglichen Verbindung erreiche.
Das kann echt Spaß machen unabhängig von einem Netz zu sein.
Was das kostet weiss ich allerding nicht, muss mich noch schlau machen.
Das ist ein Test, Kosten zahlt die Firma.


----------



## stieglitz (19 Oktober 2005)

Na, vielleicht kommt sie doch noch, die Killeraplikation.  



> Verzweifelt sucht die Branche deshalb immer noch nach einer sogenannten Killerapplikation - einer Anwendung, die UMTS für den Massenmarkt tauglich macht und die Nutzer in großen Scharen dazu bringt, mit ihrem Handy mehr zu tun, als nur zu telefonieren und zu simsen.


http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,379994,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Oktober 2005)

> Auf dem etwa zigarettenschachtelgroßen Display


 sind vor allem Breitwandfilme 
im Format 16:9 bestimmt der absolute Renner.

Der ganz große Hit werden bestimmt Fußballspielübertragungen, gegenüber der reinen Radioreportage 
ein gewaltiger Fortschritt, immerhin kann man dann Flöhe über eine grüne Briefmarke rennen sehen. 
Nur das mit der Werbung muß noch gelöst werden, vermutlich werden dann im Abstand von 1-2 Minuten 
für jeweils 30 Sekunden Vollbildwerbungen eingeblendet.....


----------



## stieglitz (19 Oktober 2005)

Nett finde ich auch das:


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Noch aber hat die in Berlin erprobte Technik für das mobile Fernsehen so ihre Tücken - vor allem ist sie langsamer als andere Übertragungswege. Bei Quizsendungen oder Auktionen könnte etwa eine Verspätung von zehn Sekunden sogar rechtliche Probleme bringen - und bei Live-Sport derzeit noch zu Lasten der Spannung gehen, scherzt der Berliner Testseher Skrodzki: "Wenn im Fußball ein Tor fällt, jubeln zuerst die Kabelzuschauer, dann die Satellitenseher und zehn Sekunden später wir am Handy."


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> "Wenn im Fußball ein Tor fällt, jubeln zuerst die Kabelzuschauer, dann die Satellitenseher und zehn Sekunden später wir am Handy."


Es ist noch komplizierter, je nach Übertragungstechnik gibt es 5 verschiedene Übertragungswege  und damit 
Signallaufzeiten und  Verarbeitungszeiten. 

1: Analoges terrestrisches TV:  am schnellsten (kürzeste Laufzeit ,  verschwindet immer mehr)
2. Analoges Satelliten TV  mindestens  die Laufzeiten  für den Up und Downlink = ca 72000 km = ca 1/4  Sekunde Verzögerung im Idealfall 
3: Digitales Satelliten TV Laufzeiten plus den Zeiten für En-und Decodierund des digitalen Signals ( bis zu  mehreren Sekunden) 
4. DVBT =  Terrestrisches digitales TV im Vergleich mit 3 anscheinend noch langsamer ( wegen der geringeren  Bandbreiten? )
und abhängig von den 
einspeisenden Signalquellen in der Sendestation 
5. Kabelfernsehen: ein wüstes Durcheinander, abhängig von den Einspeisungen der Programme 
in den Kopfstationen.


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Auf dem etwa zigarettenschachtelgroßen Display
> 
> 
> sind vor allem Breitwandfilme
> im Format 16:9 bestimmt der absolute Renner.


"Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" in Kleinbildform:
"Der mit dem Pixel hüpft"


----------



## stieglitz (19 Oktober 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
ehrlich, mir fällt nichts mehr ein, was das noch toppen könnte.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Oktober 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" in Kleinbildform:
> "Der mit dem Pixel hüpft"


   :rotfl: 
Das ganze vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Industrie,  die  uns zu Hause alles, was weniger als 1 Meter 
Schirmdiagonale und  vor allem unbedingt HDTV hat, als Mäusekino mies macht. 

Wie schafft der Otto Normalverbraucher überhaupt noch den Sprung von der Lupenbrille zur 
Panoramaweitsichtbrille...

PS: Die Initiatoren dieses  Unfugs
http://www.ulr.de/ULR_Start/Filebase/posdvbh.pdf
und nicht zu vergessen 
http://www.lfm-nrw.de/
die nach Gutsherrenart bestimmen, was, wie, wo wir sehen dürfen, sie unterliegen 
keiner einzigen Kontrolle, weder Gerichte, noch Behörden, noch Parlamente
haben Einfluss auf deren Entscheidungen....
(und schon gar nicht die Presse, die hat bis heute nicht mal mitgekriegt, was da abgeht)


----------



## stieglitz (19 Oktober 2005)

Und da ist die neueste, tolle Anwendung für das Handy von der Frankfurter Buchmesse (zwar kein UMTS):


> Philosophisch angehauchte und lesefreudige Zeitgenossen, die mit einem Java-fähigen Mobiltelefon jüngeren Datums ausgestattet sind, können sich damit ab sofort zunächst sechs ausgewählte Titel direkt per GPRS oder HSCSD auf ihre täglichen Begleiter herunterladen. Zur Auswahl stehen unter anderem moderne Klassiker von Friedrich Kittler, Paul Virilio, Dirk Baecker, Gilles Deleuze oder Rainald Goetz. Sie können über die T-Pay-Plattform der Deutschen Telekom für drei Euro heruntergeladen werden. Funktionen wie rasches Blättern und das Setzen von Lesezeichen sollen den intellektuellen Genuss unterwegs erhöhen. Anzeige


Da kriegt man doch Kopfschmerzen!
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65098


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2005)

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1129189959116.shtml

jetzt auch für unterwegs Breitwandfilme  off-line 



> Dazu gehört ein neuer iPod, der neben Musik
> erstmals auch Filme abspielt.
> Auch Fotos werden auf dem * zweieinhalb Zoll * * großen Display dargestellt,



( * = 5,59 cm = Diagonale ? )

cp


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Oktober 2005)

Dazu bietet der Fachhandel entsprechendes Zubehör an.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65289


> Mit einem höheren Absatz von internetfähigen Handys will T-Mobile den monatlichen Umsatz je Kunde (ARPU) erhöhen
> ..
> "Ich bin optimistisch, dass wir die Investitionen in UMTS wieder reinholen", sagte der T-Mobile-Manager. *Die Frage sei nur, wann.* Die Mobilfunkunternehmen hatten im Jahr 2000 insgesamt über 50 Milliarden Euro für die UMTS-Lizenzen gezahlt.


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65289
> 
> 
> > Mit einem höheren Absatz von internetfähigen Handys will T-Mobile den monatlichen Umsatz je Kunde (ARPU) erhöhen


Ich lese da den bemerkenswerten Satz:



> Deutschlands führender Mobilfunkanbieter T-Mobile hat die schleppende Entwicklung internetfähiger Handys kritisiert.


Da der Absatz von Kühlschränken seit Jahren weit entfernt von den Zahlen im Mobilfunk-Markt rangiert, erwarte ich, dass in Kürze die vereinigten Hersteller weisser Ware, also Bosch, Siemens und Co, die schleppende Entwicklung internetfähiger Kühlschränke und Waschmaschinen kritisieren. Ebenso liegt der Automarkt darnieder, weil es an internetfähigen Fahrzeugen mangelt. Auch bei der Nutzung von Hometrainern würden gesundheitsbewußte Menschen sicher von einer Online-Kontrolle der Atmung und Herzfrequenz profitieren und die Möglichkeit virtueller Rennen gegen andere User nutzen. Von ähnlichen Funktionen kann die Hausfrau in Staubsauger und Trockenhaube derzeit ebenfalls nur träumen. 

Konsequent muss die Forderung eigentlich lauten, dass nur Zukunft hat, was internetfähig ist. Zahn- und Klobürsten, Kochtöpfe, Kühlschränke, Ceranfelder, Spülmaschinen, Eierkocher, Fahrrad, Schubkarre und Gartengrill, Elektrowerkzeug sowieso. Hier in Phantasien gibt es das ja Alles schon. So, und jetzt muss ich leider weg, mein Weib ruft: der Internetanschluß am Bügeleisen hat sich aufgehängt und sie müsste dringend wieder auf Baumwolle umschalten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Konsequent muss die Forderung eigentlich lauten, dass nur Zukunft hat, was internetfähig ist......Kühlschränke, Ceranfelder,  Hier in Phantasien gibt es das ja Alles schon.


Nix Phantasie , Ben Akiba , alles schon mal dagewesen 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/hardware/ce/106503/


> CES 2005: Internet-Ofen plus Kühlschrank


es gab schon 2000   einen Internetkühlschrank.....
http://www.tecchannel.de/news/themen/business/405057/ 
und 2002 
http://www.winfuture.de/news,6352.html


> Der typische amerikanische Doppel-Kühlschrank hat auf der rechten Seite einen 15,1-Inch-Bildschirm wo man Fernsehsendungen, Standbilder oder Internet-Seiten betrachten kann. Auf demselben Bildschirm werden auch die Ergebnisse der Fehlerdiagnose angezeigt die der Kühlschrank zu Verfügung stellt.


merkwürdig seit fast 5 Jahren und immer noch kein Durchbruch...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (7 Dezember 2005)

Fernsehen auf dem Handy kommt jetzt ganz bald, wie Silicon und andere Dienste melden.
Freuen wir uns auf die Fußball-WM auf dem Handydisplay.   
http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-mobile/detail.php?nr=25378


> Vodafone startet in mehreren europäischen Staaten ein mobiles Fernsehangebot für Handys. Geplant ist eine Mischung aus weltweit bekannten Fernsehmarken, europäischen Sportsendungen und Unterhaltung aus den jeweiligen Ländern. Entscheidend für die Programmauswahl ist nach Angaben von Vodafone, dass sich die Sendungen gut auf einem kleinen Bildschirm anschauen lassen.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Januar 2006)

Es wird schon noch was mit Fussball auf dem Handy:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur erwartet von der Fußball-WM einen Innovationsschub für Handy-TV. "Deutschland kann die Fußballweltmeisterschaft nutzen, um mit der Übertragung von Kurzvideos auf Mobilfunkgeräte mit neuer Empfangstechnologie eine Initialzündung für einen neuen Innovationsschub zu geben. Allerdings muss auch eine bundesweite Abdeckung im Frequenzbereich geschaffen werden, weil nur so eine dauerhafte wachsende Nachfrage gesichert ist", sagte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, heute in Bonn.


http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2040530&section=Marketing-News
Freuen wir uns darauf.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird schon noch was mit Fussball auf dem Handy


Nicht vergessen, starke  Lupe besorgen (oder Nahsichtbrille mit 6 Dioptrien)

cp


----------



## drboe (11 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird schon noch was mit Fussball auf dem Handy:
> 
> 
> > Die Bundesnetzagentur erwartet von der Fußball-WM einen Innovationsschub für Handy-TV. "Deutschland kann die Fußballweltmeisterschaft nutzen, um mit der Übertragung von Kurzvideos auf Mobilfunkgeräte mit neuer Empfangstechnologie eine Initialzündung für einen neuen Innovationsschub zu geben. Allerdings muss auch eine bundesweite Abdeckung im Frequenzbereich geschaffen werden, weil nur so eine dauerhafte wachsende Nachfrage gesichert ist", sagte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, heute in Bonn.
> ...


Das scheint mir eher das Eingeständnis, dass UMTS schon tot ist. Wäre es anders, bräuchte man nämlich keine neuen Frequenzen, sondern würde die IP-Daten für die Minifilmchen über die superschnell geredete UMTS-Luftstrecke schicken. So aber - also separat versendet, - wäre das im Wortsinne eine "Killeraplikation". Und neue Geräte würden auch benötigt, um sich an winzigen Bildern zu "freuen". Tore der WM mit der Lupe zu betrachten wird also sicher einer elitären Minderheit vorbehalten bleiben, falls es überhaupt kommt. Die "dauerhafte wachsende Nachfrage" macht mir derzeit echte Sorgen. Will man diese "Weltmeisterschaften im Rundledertreten" - gesponsert von der optischen Industrie - etwa solange wiederholen, bis sie jeder mindestens einmal auf einem Mobiltelefon bewundert hat? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheint mir eher das Eingeständnis, dass UMTS schon tot ist.


War das nicht schon so, als man diese exorbitant hohen, betriebswirtschaftlich völlig schwachsinnigen und kaum zu refinanzierende Beträge für die Frequenzen bezahlt hat?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> oder Nahsichtbrille mit 6 Dioptrien


Wer kurzsichtig ist, kann im Nahbereich ziemlich gut sehen bzw. braucht zum Lesen oder für den PC eine Brille mit weniger dpt als für die Ferne. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> . Wäre es anders, bräuchte man nämlich keine neuen Frequenzen,


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68229


> Bundesnetzagentur sucht nach Frequenzen für Handy-TV


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68143


> Bayern schreibt DMB-Lizenzen für Handy-TV aus


cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich! Das ist hier m. E. ziemlich breiter Konsens. Nun aber kommt eine Behörde und sagt so nebenbei: "Heh Leute, Fernsehen über UMTS: vergesst es!" 

Wenn die Hersteller nun noch begreifen, dass man mit einer guten Kamera nicht telefoniert und eine schlechte gar nicht benötigt, könnte ich mir glatt eine neues Monbiltelefon kaufen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Hersteller nun noch begreifen, dass man mit einer guten Kamera nicht telefoniert und eine schlechte gar nicht benötigt, könnte ich mir glatt eine neues Monbiltelefon kaufen.


Dann gehts Dir - nebebei bemerkt -  wie mir im letzten Jahr:
ich hatte versucht, eine Telefon zu finden, mit dem man schlicht und einfach nur telefonieren kann. Dazu noch Bluetooth für die Freisprechanlage und GPRS fürs Notebook.
Katastrophe!
Du mußt ja heutzutage schon froh sein, wenn Du mit dem Telefon überhaupt telefonieren kannst. Von "nur" telefonieren ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68558


> Studie: Durchbruch für UMTS erst im Jahr 2010


jetzt  wird es gesundgebetet , wen interessiert schon im Jahr 2010 was im Jahr 2006 so alles prohezeit wurde

cp


----------



## drboe (19 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68558
> 
> 
> > Studie: Durchbruch für UMTS erst im Jahr 2010
> ...


Jupp! Erfahrene Propheten warten zunächst die Ereignisse ab. Historisch gesehen überwiegen bei Marktprognosen jedenfalls die Irrtümer deutlich. Wer erinnert sich z. B. nicht noch gern an die Vorhersage Gartners in den späten 80er Jahren, dass OS/2 in spätestens fünf Jahren das führende Betriebssystem im Desktop-Bereich werden würde? Ähnliche "Fehleinschätzungen" gab und gibt es zuhauf. U. U.  streut man den Kunden sogar Sand in die Augen, anstatt denen reinen Wein einzuschenken. Man muß daher den Mut oder den Aberwitz derjenigen bewundern, die sich mit langfristigen Prognosen noch immer in die Öffentlichkeit wagen. Schließlich sind die Innovationszyklen der IT unerreicht kurz, die Vorhersagen werden daher ziemlich schnell zu Makelatur.

Andererseits liegt gerade in diesen langfristigen Perspektiven der besondere Charme. Denn wer fragt in fünf Jahren noch danach, ob die Prognosen von heute eingetroffen sind? Wer kennt 2010 den oder die Propheten von heute überhaupt noch? Solche Meldungen wirken auf mich daher immer wie Prognosen von Sternedeutern und Wahrsagern zum neuen Jahr. Danach kräht in 12 Monaten auch kein Hahn mehr.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,396959,00.html


> Fernsehen auf dem Mobiltelefon ist im Kommen, versichern Branchenexperten.
> Mit DVB-H hat sich zumindest in Europa schon ein Industriestandard etabliert.
> Um den weltweit zu gewährleisten, hoben nun fünf Branchengrößen eine formelle Allianz aus der Taufe.
> 
> ...


Man betet den mobilen TV-Glotzer   herbei. 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68763


> Rund 70 Prozent aller Neukunden entschieden sich inzwischen für ein UMTS-Handy.


so ein Schwachsinn, gimmickfreie Handys  sind mittlerweile  Mangelware


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2006)

Naja - vielleicht kann man mit denen ja endlich "nur" telefonieren...


----------



## stieglitz (25 Januar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Naja - vielleicht kann man mit denen ja endlich "nur" telefonieren...


Ich warte dringenst darauf, dass man sich mit Handys auch rasieren kann. 

Meldung bei silicon:


> Acer und Dell bauen UMTS in Laptops ein
> 
> Unterstützung für HSDPA, GSM, GPRS und WiFi
> 
> ...


http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-mobile/detail.php?nr=26259
Vieleicht bringst das ja dann etwas vorwärt?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69011


> Für ambitioniert halten manche Beobachter den Zeitplan, noch bis zur Fußball-WM
> im Juni Handy-TV einzuführen, für nicht machbar die anderen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69524


> Auffallend ist ein nur 54 Gramm wiegender MP3-Player, mit dem auch telefoniert werden kann.


aha...

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69542


> 3GSM: Die Branche beschwört den UMTS-Erfolg


und bist du nicht willig, so brauch ich Gewalt, warum engagieren sie nicht ein paar Zauberdoktoren....

cp


----------



## stieglitz (15 Februar 2006)

Jetzt doch noch Lupenfernsehen zur WM?


> Fußball-WM kommt aufs Handy
> 
> Die Telekom-Tochter will in Kürze ein mobiles Breitbandangebot starten. Schon in wenigen Wochen soll die beschleunigte UMTS-Technik HSDPA starten, sagte René Obermann auf der Branchenmesse 3GSM in Barcelona. "Das Mobilfunknetz wird zum bevorzugten Zugang in das Internet", prophezeite der T-Mobile-Chef.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,401053,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2006)

Gesundbeten hilft bisher nicht 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69740



> Umfrage: UMTS kaum genutzt
> 
> Nur 2,3 Prozent der Mobilfunkkunden in Deutschland verwenden laut einer Umfrage von TNS Infratest UMTS. Die von E-Plus in Auftrag gegebene Untersuchung kommt zu dem Schluss, dass mobile Datendienste einschließlich Handy-TV bislang auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen. Lediglich ein Viertel der 1500 Befragten versendet MMS per Handy, nur 8 Prozent nutzen das Mobiltelefon für E-Mail und nur 4 Prozent zum Surfen. Auch Videotelefonie stößt nach wie vor auf wenig Interesse: Lediglich 0,6 Prozent der Umfrageteilnehmer setzen sie ein.


----------



## Wembley (17 Februar 2006)

Wie schaut es eigentlich jetzt bei den Olympischen Spielen in Turin aus?

Gibt es schon Eishockeyspiele auf dem Handy zu bewundern? *g*

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (17 Februar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon Eishockeyspiele auf dem Handy zu bewundern? *g*
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


Mit slowmotion und Lupe gehts wunderbar


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mit slowmotion und Lupe gehts wunderbar


kann man die Nummern auf den Trikots der Flohmannschaften erkennen? 

cp


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2006)

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen die Eishockeyregeln dahingehend zu ändern dass die Puks und 
Tore um das 18fache vergrössert werden? Und die Mannschaften auf jeweils einen Spieler zu verkleinern, dann gibts das Problem mit den Trikotnummern nicht mehr.


----------



## drboe (17 Februar 2006)

Umfrage: UMTS kaum genutzt: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69740

Dazu braucht ein Mobilfunker eine Studie! Faszinierend! Ein Blick in die Umsatzzahlen hätte das Desaster doch sofort offenbart. Warum ich für mobile Telefonie über UMTS mehr bezahlen soll, als über GSM, weiß ich nicht. Nur, dass ich mit den offenbar obligatorischen Minutenpaketen nichts anzufangen weiß. Ich zahle gelegentlich nämlich gern nach Verbrauch. Und der GSM-Verkauf läuft ja wohl immer noch recht gut.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (17 Februar 2006)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Mannschaften auf jeweils einen Spieler zu verkleinern, dann gibts das Problem mit den Trikotnummern nicht mehr.



Also ich wäre schon dafür, dass es mindestens zwei Spieler pro Mannschaft gibt. Denn umarmen sich zwei Spieler, die die selbe Dressenfarbe haben, dann weiß man, dass sie ein Tor erzielt haben. Machen dies hingegen zwei Spieler mit verschiedenen Dressen, ist es eine Prügelei. So könnte man in groben Zügen den Spielverlauf interpretieren.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2006)

Oder noch besser, man lässt die Spieler ganz weg, verschliesst die Tore, setzt sie auf Kufen und versucht dann mit dem Tor den Ball auf die gegnerische Hälfte zu schiessen. Der Name Eishockey ist ausserdem zu lang, man sollte das Spiel anders einprägsamer benennen z.B. Pong
http://www-public.tu-bs.de:8080/~y0012756/pong3.htm


----------



## virenscanner (17 Februar 2006)




----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70025


> Gezerre ums Handy-TV in Deutschland
> Die Landesmedienanstalten wollen auf die Tube drücken beim Handy-TV. Doch mit der
> Anfang der Woche ausgesprochenen Empfehlung der Gemeinsamen Stelle Programm,
> Werbung und Medienkompetenz der Medienanstalten für den Bewerber Mobiles Fernsehen
> ...


Und das ganze Theater für das Mäusekino....

cp


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2006)

> Und das ganze Theater für das Mäusekino....



Bei Junkies würde man sowas "anfixen" nennen: Die Bevölkerung soll eingestimmt werden auf einen Markt der Zukunft. Irgendwann lässt sich damit schon Geld verdienen...


----------



## drboe (27 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,403097,00.html



> Die überhöhten Erwartungen an den schnellen Mobilfunkstandard haben sich nicht erfüllt. Jetzt hofft die Branche auf eine Weiterentwicklung des Standards, der wirklich breitbandige mobile Internetverbindungen ermöglichen soll. Könnte gelingen - wenn die Funker endlich von ihren Preisen herunter kämen.


In Teil 2 interessante Informationen zu den Kosten des "mobilen Internets":



> Die meisten Preismodelle für mobile Internetverbindungen sind für normale Verbraucher nach wie vor völlig uninteressant. Volumengebundene Abrechnungsmodelle führen zu Rechnungen von potenziell astronomischer Höhe. Bei einem Gigabyte-Preis von 104 Euro (Vodafone) würde schon der Download eines einzigen, DivX-komprimierten Filmes leicht 150 Euro kosten, das Lesen eines Onlineangebotes mit Bild und Stream-Angeboten schnell zweistellige Summen.
> Branchenbeobachter sehen hier weiterhin den Hauptgrund für die mangelnde Akzeptanz von UMTS.



M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (27 Februar 2006)

Ich warte schon auf den ersten Hilferuf hier im Forum, nach der Art:

Hilfe, ich hab mir doch nur drei Stunden Ben Hur am Handy angeschaut, jetzt wollen die 2.000 €. Hilfe, was soll ich tun??


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2006)

Oder:
"Gestern habe ich mir 'Vom Winde verweht' angeschaut und nun ist mein Konto wie leergeblasen. Wer kann mir helfen?"


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Oder:
> "Gestern habe ich mir 'Vom Winde verweht' angeschaut und nun ist mein Konto wie leergeblasen. Wer kann mir helfen?"


Heiko, wie alt bist du denn, wenn du noch nicht volljährig bist, kannst du dich vieleicht damit herausreden, dass du noch nicht geschäftsfähig bist. Da wir hier aber keine konkrete Rechtsberatung geben dürfen, frag deinen Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,403359-2,00.html


> Leben in der Surflücke (2)
> UMTS: Langsam und teuer
> 
> Ein weiterer Handy-Standard der bereits heute mobilen Internetzugang bieten kann,
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2006)

Man kann langsam garnicht mehr alle Meldungen zu UMTS bringen, kurz vor der Cebit, aber das noch:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70182


> Eine weitere Besonderheit des K800i und des K610i ist die heute vorgestellte Picture-Blogging-Funktion, mit der sich Schnappschüsse "schnell und intuitiv" zu einem persönlichen Weblog hinzufügen und direkt vom Handy online veröffentlichen lassen sollen. Der Marketing-Chef von Sony Ericsson Deutschland, Martin Winkler, erwartet ein "rasantes Wachstum von persönlichen Blogs", Menschen versuchten zunehmend, sich durch Texte und Bilder mitzuteilen.



Bloggen vom Handy aus, darauf hab ich geradezu gewartet.


----------



## drboe (1 März 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bloggen vom Handy aus, darauf hab ich geradezu gewartet.


Das gibt es heute schon. Man erhält z. B. bei blogger.com eine Mail-Adresse nach dem Muster <accountname>.<geheimername>@blogger.com. Zu der heisst es in der Hilfe: _Dies ist eine Adresse, über die Sie per E-Mail Posts in Ihrem Blog veröffentlichen können._ Da man mit Smartphones und einigen Mobiltelefonen mailen kann, sollte das dann auch mobil funktionieren. Neu ist also vermutlich nur die Möglichkeit Bilder auf die gleiche Weise einsetzen zu können.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2006)

Die Aussage war von mir vielleicht auch etwas zu sehr auf mich gemünzt,
mag ja sein, dass das andere, vor allem jüngere, machen bzw. machen werden.
Blos ich krieg nicht mal ne SMS zustande. Schande über mich.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Blos ich krieg nicht mal ne SMS zustande. Schande über mich.


Ich schäme mich nicht, ich brauche kein SMS, entweder ich kann mit jemandem reden oder ich lasse es eben.
Wenn ich mich im Bekanntenkreis umschaue, sind die Mehrzahl aller SMS überflüssige Tastenabnutzung. 

cp


----------



## rolf76 (1 März 2006)

@stieglitz: Wie wäre es mit Gratis-Simsen bequem vom Internet aus?  Internet kannst Du doch...  :tröst: 

Da gibt es jetzt doch so viele Anbieter neuerdings...


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2006)

Prima gute Idee, kannst du mir jemanden wärmstens empfehlen, in Dubai oder so? Von B.C.  hört man auch nur Gutes


----------



## drboe (1 März 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Blos ich krieg nicht mal ne SMS zustande. Schande über mich.


Nicht, dass ich das als lebensnotwendig einstufe. Meine Kinder haben das aber sogar der Großmutter beigebracht. Seit einigen Tagen hat diese - immerhin schon 74 - auch eine Mail-Adresse, weil ein Enkelkind "down under" wegen der Zeitverschiebung und der Kosten so am Besten und schnellsten erreichbar ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2006)

Ich brauch das simsen schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Wenn ich  einen Sinn für mich darin sehen würde, würde ich es auch können.

Nicht ganz, aber was zur Lernfähigkeit im Alter, passt hier auch:

http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-adn/detail.php?nr=26988


> Indische Medien haben einen Rummel um eine 106-jährige Inderin entfacht, die einen 15-stündigen Computerkurs belegt hat. Frau Rosakutty soll sich für den Kurs angemeldet haben, um mit ihren zahlreichen Enkeln und Urenkeln mithalten zu können. Der Kurs wird von den Behörden des Bundesstaates Kerala gefördert. Der Unterricht findet zweimal in der Woche in Form verschiedener Computer-Spiele statt.


So alt bin ich nun doch noch nicht!


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70385


> Mobiler Zugriff aufs heimische Videoarchiv per UMTS
> TV-Kartenspezialist Hauppauge (Halle 23, Stand D09) präsentiert in Kooperation
> mit Orb Networks eine Streaming-Lösung, mit der Besitzer von TV-Karten der WinTV-PVR-
> und WinTV-NOVA-T-Serie Live-Fernsehen oder Aufzeichnungen unterwegs auf Handy oder
> ...


und  wer zappt zu Hause...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70475


> Verbraucher haben nur verhaltenes Interesse an Handy-TV
> 
> Lediglich ein Prozent der deutschen Mobilfunkkunden nutzt derzeit mobile Fernsehangebote
> ("Handy-TV"), weitere zwei Prozent planen die Nutzung
> ...


Die Frage, ob  die Leute überhaupt bereit sind für das Mäusekino  Megapreise zu löhnen, 
wird "vorsichtshalber" ausgeklammert ...  

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2006)

Eigentlich nicht mehr  OT 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,404811,00.html


> Musik-Handy mit 8-Gigabyte-Festplatte
> ..
> Eben erst hat Cingular Wireless LLC in den USA angekündigt, man werde einen neuen Videoservice für Handys starten.
> ...
> Schon jetzt können TiVo-Kunden ihre Set-Top-Boxen über das Netz programmieren - nun kann man das auch per Telefon tun. TiVo-Chef Tom Rogers kommentierte den Deal mit Verizon mit den Worten, das eigene Geschäftsmodell sei "nicht nur eine tolle Art, fernzusehen, sondern auch eine tolle Art, das eigene Fernsehleben zu organisieren." Die gute alte TV-Zeitung scheint zur Organisation des "Fernsehlebens" nicht mehr auszureichen.


wozu soll ich was aus der Ferne programmieren, was es nicht gibt:  brauchbaren Content
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70517


> Handy-TV satt


das richtige Wort satt...

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 März 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Handy-TV satt
> 
> 
> das richtige Wort satt...



Sicher? Ich verbinde den Begriff "satt" eher mit einem wohlig angenehmen Völlegefühl, als mit der Wahrnehmung raumgreifender Leere.
Das mag aber auch daran liegen, das meine diesbezügliche Definition stark von der deftig fränkischen Küche geprägt ist...  

MfG
L.
(Ltg. Zentrale Verzehrstelle für Schäuferle in Mittelfranken)


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2006)

satt kenn ich nicht, entweder ich bin hungrig oder mir ist schlecht...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (10 März 2006)

Achim Killer  hat das ganze jetzt glasklar erkannt. Wir benötigen ein Handy mit integriertem Flaschenöffner, damit wir beim Fußball-WM gucken auf dem Handy, in der Halbzeitpause wenigstens ein Bier aufmachen können.


----------



## stieglitz (16 März 2006)

Die jungen werdens vielleicht mögen, ich warte eigentlich nicht darauf:
Telenovelas auf dem Handy:



> Der aus TV-Soaps wie Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten oder Verliebt in Berlin bekannte Mix aus Intrigen, Liebschaften und Teenagerträumen soll jetzt auch auf dem Mobiltelefon salonfähig werden. Die Berliner Firma iconmobile bringt dazu mit Hilfe ihrer Tochter Icon Impact vom morgigen Donnerstag an hierzulande die erste tägliche Novela unter dem Titel "mittendrin – Berlin rockt!" aufs Handy.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70879


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2006)

Die Optiker wird´s freuen, der Bedarf an Sehhilfen wird steigen...

anderseits, ein bißchen Unschärfe verbessert wahrscheinlich das Bild...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (23 März 2006)

Datamonitor für hier technische Schwierigkeiten und konkurrierende Standarts für das Misslingen von Handy-TV auf.

*Aber dass Handy TV auf dem Mickeymouse Bildschirm einfach keinen Spaß machen könnte, darauf kommen die nicht.*



> *Datamonitor bezweifelt Erfolg von Handy-TV *
> Die britische Marktforschungsfirma Datamonitor sagt in einer Untersuchung schlechte Chancen für das mobile Fernsehen voraus. Mobilfunkanbieter offerieren bislang zwar Videoclips zum Herunterladen auf einzelne Handys, das gleichzeitige Übertragen von Fernsehsendungen (Broadcast) an alle Teilnehmer werde jedoch die Funknetze zu stark belasten. Schwierigkeiten für den Markterfolg sehen die Analysten außerdem durch die konkurrierenden Standards DMB, DVB-H und MediaFLO. Diese stellten sowohl Provider als auch Gerätehersteller vor schwierige Aufgaben.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71147


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2006)

Alles nur negative Stimmungsmache   
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70916


> 40.000 Südkoreaner nutzen terrestrisches Handy-TV
> ...
> Hiervon verspricht sich das staatlich finanzierte Electronic Technology Research Institute
> ein Anwachsen der Nutzerzahl auf zwei Millionen bis zum Jahresende, heißt in dem Bericht –
> bis zum Ende des Jahrzehnts erwartet das Institut 15 Millionen Nutzer.


Der Spiegel nörgelt  mal wieder 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,403904,00.html


> Obwohl seit Monaten angekündigt, ist vom Ausbau der Handy-TV-Netze
> nicht viel zu sehen. Ein Fachhandelsmagazin warnt jetzt, der geplante Start zur Fußball-WM
> könnte platzen. Einer der Gründe: Die Bundesländer können sich nicht auf einen Standard einigen.


Man muß nur fest dran glauben, dann stellt der Erfolg sich schon ein, so gibt das natürlich nichts,
 wenn alle nur unken
http://www.zdnet.de/news/tech/0,39023148,39141622,00.htm


> Deutsche haben kein Interesse an Handy-TV
> Nur ein Prozent der deutschen Mobiltelefonierer nutzt Handy-TV, wie die jüngste Studie der Marktforscher von TNS Infratest ergeben hat. Die wichtigsten Gründe für die Zurückhaltung sind die Fernsehgewohnheiten, mangelndes Interesse an Fernsehen oder Handy und technische Bedenken.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71718


> Politik und Wirtschaft arbeiten momentan eifrig gemeinsam daran, Fernsehen auf dem Mobiltelefon zu einem Erfolgsmodell zu machen.* "Alle wollen Mobile-TV", * meinte M. H., Bereichsleiter Regulierung bei O2, auf dem Forum zur Kommunikations- und Medienpolitik des Branchenverbands Bitkom.


alle?   die  Verbraucher eher nicht....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Passt das hier rein? UMTS-Videos über Premium-Rufnummern?
http://www.mcn-tele.com/ecomaXS/pressemitteilungen_detail.php?id=55


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71718
> 
> 
> > Politik und Wirtschaft arbeiten momentan eifrig gemeinsam daran, Fernsehen auf dem Mobiltelefon zu einem Erfolgsmodell zu machen.* "Alle wollen Mobile-TV", * meinte M. H., Bereichsleiter Regulierung bei O2, auf dem Forum zur Kommunikations- und Medienpolitik des Branchenverbands Bitkom.
> ...



Ich nutze mein Mobiltelefon zum telefonieren und für den SMS-Versand. Alles andere können die sich wer weiß wohin schieben !


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71911


> Für künftige TV-Angebote auf dem Handy gibt es einer Studie zufolge in einer kleinen Gruppe von Interessierten bereits eine hohe Zahlungsbereitschaft. Derzeit würden sich lediglich zehn Prozent der Mobilfunknutzer für solche Angebote interessieren. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Marktanalyse von TNS Infratest, die die Marktforscher am Dienstag vorgestellt haben. Bei den Interessierten handele es sich um eine Personengruppe, die eine hohe Zahlungsbereitschaft für mobile TV-Dienste signalisiere, hieß es.


Gimmickbesessene, die für jeden Unfug (Hauptsache neu und man kann damit strunzen) Geld ausgeben, wird es immer geben.

cp


----------



## drboe (11 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Gimmickbesessene, die für jeden Unfug (Hauptsache neu und man kann damit strunzen) Geld ausgeben, wird es immer geben.


Vermutlich! Mich würden nämlich der Nutzen interessieren, den diese Gruppe angeblich sieht:



			
				TNS schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der noch relativ kleinen Gruppe der Interessierten handele es sich um "Trendsetter", die einen Nutzen in Handy-TV sehen und bereit sind, einen entsprechenden Preis zu bezahlen, sagte Stephan Lauer, Geschäftsführer von TNS Infratest.


Die Aussage ist so nichts wert. Welchen Nutzen verbinden die mit dem Angebot, wenn sie laut TNS das angeblich für Informationen und Unterhaltung nutzen wollen; vor Kultur- und Entspannungsprogrammen. 

BTW: was für ein Genre verbirgt sich hinter _Entspannungsprogramme_?

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (11 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: was für ein Genre verbirgt sich hinter _Entspannungsprogramme_?
> 
> M. Boettcher



Da fallen mir spontan nur die amurösen Angebote in den kleinen Anzeigen ein.
Wenn das nicht die Killeraplikation für UMTS ist. 
Und dann kommt das Geschrei, HILFE meine Handyrechnung ist über 500 €,
was soll ich tun?


----------



## drboe (11 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst diese Sendungen mit den befehlsartigen _RUF MICH AN_ Sätzen großbusiger Damen? Handy-TV für die sexuelle Brache, eine tolle Idee. Ob das nächtliche Angebot üblicher Stöhnsender oder das im nächsten Videoverleih wohl günstiger ist als die Preisvorstellung der Anbieter? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (12 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Dieser Spiegel Artikel passt hier ganau rein:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,411080,00.html


> So bin ich meinem schon ein wenig betagten Handy bis heute treu geblieben. Denn es kann eigentlich mehr, als ich von ihm je fordern würde. Ich kann damit gut telefonieren und - wenn's denn sein muss - gut SMS-Nachrichten schreiben. Mehr brauche ich nicht. Dass ich damit auch noch schlecht Fotos machen, schlecht E-Mails abrufen und schlecht Fotos anschauen kann, stört mich nicht weiter. Denn zum Fotografieren nutze ich eine gute Kamera, zur E-Mail-Kommunikation einen guten Computer und zum Anschauen von Fotos ein gutes LC-Display an meinem guten Computer.



Michael Stein spricht mir da aus dem Herzen.

@drboe
Die Kosten werden sich gegenseitig wohl nichts schenken.


----------



## drboe (12 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Michael Stein spricht mir da aus dem Herzen.


Mir auch. Wobei ich Kameras im Mobiltelefon strikt verweigere. Bei manchen Werken muss man dann das Telefon nämlich abgeben. Zudem ist eine moderne Digitalkamera deutlich besser für das Fotografieren geeignet. Ich putze mir auch nicht mit dem Toaströster die Zähne. Den Trend zu "Inhalier-Handys", so die Bezeichnung eines Freundes für mobile Winzlinge, mache ich auch nicht mit. Der Abstand Ohr-Mund ist bei mir seit Jahren stabil, meine Finger eher zu dick für die eng zusamenliegenden Tasten moderner Geräte. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Ganz spassig mit killerapplikation "Handy-TV"  zu googeln:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=killerapplikation+"Handy-TV"&btnG=Suche&meta=

Treffer: "44.300 für killerapplikation "Handy-TV"

darunter CB auf Nr 2   

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73127


> Handy wird zum Gamepad


der Zeitpunkt ist nicht mehr fern, wo man die altertümliche Funktion telefonieren nur gegen Aufpreis 
oder bei e-bay unter Oldie-Handys  bekommt... 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Immer, wenn man denkt, der Gipfel der Idiotie wäre erreicht, wird man eines Besseren belehrt:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73271


> Technisch, in den Abmessungen und im Leistungsumfang weitestgehend identisch mit der Z-Variante, besitzt das W710 zusätzlich einen Bewegungssensor mit Schrittzähler.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Jetzt gibt sie es tatsächlich, die Killerapplikation, zwar nur fürs Handy aber totsicher:


> Das Handy als Killer-Applikation
> 22.05.2006
> Das New York Police Department hat seine Einsatzkräfte vor Verdächtigen gewarnt, die in brenzligen Situationen ihr Handy zücken. Das Telefon könnte tödlich sein.
> Denn in New Yorks Straßen benutzen Kriminelle immer häufiger eine Pistole, die die Form eines Handys hat. Das Telefon-Outfit tarnt eine Waffe, aus deren 22er-Kleinkaliber bis zu vier Kugeln abgefeuert werden können.


http://www.silicon.de/enid/auch_das_noch/19560


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen, dass das hier Einzug hält 

dafür schraubt man hier  die Erwartungen runter:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73464


> Nach der Auswertung von 1000 Telefoninterviews mit Menschen im Alter von 14 bis 69 Jahren ist Handy-TV derzeit offenbar nur für Personen im Alter von bis zu 20 Jahren attraktiv. 40 Prozent der Jugendlichen möchten es haben und wollen beim nächsten Handy auf dessen Fernsehtauglichkeit achten. Der Rest der Befragten lehnt Handy-TV ab, weil es "ausreichend andere Alternativen zum Fernsehen gibt".


das Grüngemüse  muß ja auch jeden Klingelton haben, um damit die Umgebung zu nerven...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1144673507474.shtml


> Handy-Fernsehen löst, wie Medienberater Klaus Goldhammer beim
> Medienforum NRW erläuterte, „ein Problem, das niemand hat“.


so isses...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,418168,00.html


> Im Mittelpunkt des Angebots der Telekom-Tochter steht die Live-Übertragung
> von 20 Begegnungen auf das Handy-Display.


Lupe  und ggf neue Brille beim Optiker inclusive?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Handy-TV entwickelt sich unbemerkt vom Otto Normalo  zum absoluten Renner 
(zumindest was die News  betrifft...) 
http://news.google.de/nwshp?hl=de&tab=wn&q="handy-tv"
http://www.nzz.ch/2006/06/02/em/articleE68LM.html
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/nachrichten/multimedia/handys/sonstiges/334613


----------



## Heiko (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Handy-TV entwickelt sich unbemerkt vom Otto Normalo  zum absoluten Renner


Dabei gibts IMHO nix idiotischeres.
Das alles nimmt aber ungeahnte Ausmaße an: ich kann an meinem Wohnort mittlerweile per UMTS schneller surfen als per DSL. UMTS wird ausgebaut auf Teufel komm raus und DSL dümpelt in ländlichen Gegenden vor sich hin.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74210


> Dokumentationen, Nachrichtensendungen und wenig actionreiche Kost wirken auf dem Handy-Display mit* 2,2 Zoll Bilddiagonale (240 × 320 Bildpunkte) gestochen scharf,* ruckeln aber leicht. Spätestens bei Fußballspielen (*zumal diese in 16 : 9 ausgestrahlt werden*) oder Tennis fällt die magere Bildrate von rund 15 Bildern pro Sekunde störend auf.


und da labern die Experten, dass wir  HDTV brauchen...

http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/74114


> Interesse an Handy-TV gering


wen wundert´s, höchsten die auf rosaroten Wölkchen schwebenden Marketingmanager mit den Dollar/€-Zeichen in den Augen...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Es wird weiter gesundgebetet 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/74415
aber man bleibt auf dem Teppich 


> Das Interesse der Verbraucher am neuen Handy-TV ist innerhalb von drei Monaten nach einer Studie von TNS Infratest von 10 auf 15 Prozent gestiegen. Die Bereitschaft, für Angebote auch Geld auszugeben, sei in der relevanten Zielgruppe sehr ausgeprägt, teilte das Institut am Montag in München mit.
> Anzeige
> 
> Bis sich die Zahlungsbereitschaft in Erlösströme für die Unternehmen wandelt, könnte es allerdings noch einige Zeit dauern, sagte S. L., Geschäftsführer von TNS Infratest: Nach seinen Erkenntnisse ist jedoch der Großteil der Handynutzer (97 Prozent) derzeit nicht bereit, sich "außerhalb der üblichen Beschaffungs- und Investitionszyklen" ein neues, TV-fähiges Handy zu kaufen.


auch das Angebot wird nüchtern betrachtet


> Dabei favorisieren die Kunden kurze, aktuelle Clips und Previews, die im stationären Fernsehen nicht zu sehen sind", sagte S. Z. von Theron Business Consulting


----------



## drboe (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird weiter gesundgebetet


Bis heute morgen war ich der festen Überzeugung: das, was die Handy-TV-Propheten absondern ist nicht zu toppen. Seit der Lektüre des Hamburger Abendblattes von heute weiss ich es besser. 

Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat: im Zusammenhang mit der Fussball WM wird die völlige Aufhebung des Ladenschutzgesetzes geprobt. Geschäfte in der Hamburger Innenstadt haben daher bis 24 Uhr sowie an Sonn- und Feiertagen geöffnet. Bringt das etwas? Iwo. Man hat ja als potentieller Kunde nicht mehr Geld zum Ausgeben zur Verfügung, nur weil die Geschäfte länger geöffnet sind. Nun stellt der Einzelhandel auch fest, dass das Interesse der Kunden gering ist. Bei der Erklärung der Ursache hat man sich aber selbst übertroffen:

_Viele führen den ausbleibenden Kundenansturm auch auf das schöne Wetter und *die Übertragung der Spiele* zurück._

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/06/19/575666.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt das etwas? Iwo.


Gegenfrage: 
Wem schadet's (außer vielleicht den Tankstellen und Bahnhofskiosken)?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und was ist mit den Angestellten?


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Das ist eine andere Frage - hier ist natürlich entsprechende Absicherung vonnöten.

Aber muss das der Gesetzgeber über Ladenschluss regeln?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine andere Frage - hier ist natürlich entsprechende Absicherung vonnöten.
> Aber muss das der Gesetzgeber über Ladenschluss regeln?


Diese Frage stelle ich mir schon seit Jahren, warum ein Ordnungsgesetz  als 
Arbeitschutzgesetz interpretiert wird.
Es gibt Millionen von Menschen, die im Schichtbetrieb und am Wochenende arbeiten müssen.
Dennoch ist der Glaube, dass verlängerte Öffnungszeiten  mehr Umsatz bringen,
 bei immer knapperen Haushaltskassen  eine mehr als naive  Wunschvorstellung.


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Mehr Umsatz vermutlich nicht - aber vielleicht gesteuerter ... Man kann wieder dann dort kaufen, wo man will - und nicht dort, wo gerade noch was offen hat.

Ich weiß nicht, ob's wirklich der Wirtschaft was bringt.

Ich bezweifle aber, dass es ihr schadet.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann wieder dann dort kaufen, wo man will - und nicht dort, wo gerade noch was offen hat.


Jo, das erzähl mal jemandem in einem Kölner Vorort :wall:


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das erzähl mal jemandem in einem Kölner Vorort :wall:


Mach ich, wenn ich einen treffe ...

Ernsthaft: Wenn es einen Markt für 23.30 oder 4:15-Einkäufe gibt, finden sich auch Geschäfte, die dann gerne öffnen würden. Gibt es keinen, ist halt zu.


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Falls Bedarf für Diskussion über Öffnungszeiten besteht, trenn ich das gerne ab. 
Mit UMTS/Handy-TV hat das eigentlich wenig zu tun.

tf


----------



## drboe (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Bedarf für Diskussion über Öffnungszeiten besteht, trenn ich das gerne ab.
> Mit UMTS/Handy-TV hat das eigentlich wenig zu tun.


Mir ging es eigentlich um etwas anderes. Nämlich, dass häufig so krampfhaft versucht wird den eigenen Irrtum nicht einzugestehen, dass kaum ein "Argument" zu dämlich ist. Leute, die (in meinen Augen) realitätsblind sind, erklären etwas zum Akzeptanzproblem (die geringe Neigung nachts einzukaufen), das ursprünglich als Begründung für das Angebot verlängerter Öffnungszeiten herhalten mußte. Die längeren Öffnungszeiten wurden ja mit der Veranstaltung "Fussball WM" begründet. Nun stellt man aber fest, das die gleiche Veranstaltung die potentiellen Kunden von den Geschäften fern hält. Das überrascht schon ein wenig.Und dass der Juni meterologisch zum Sommer gezählt wird, ist dem Einzelhandelsverband, der IHK und der Politik offenbar auch völlig neu. 

Bei der Auktion der UMTS Lizenzen hat man sich 2000 in Politik und Medien überschlagen mit den angeblich machbaren und unbedingt erforderlichen  Möglichkeiten der Telekommunikation. Potentielle Anbieter habe sich besoffen geredet, die Lizenzen als Mittel zum "Geld drucken" angesehen und dann bar jeder Vernunft die Lizenzpreise nach oben getrieben. Nur die Interessen derer, die das Ganze bezahlen sollen, spielten und spielen so gut wie keine Rolle; sowohl bei UMTS als auch bei den Ladenöffnungszeiten und in vielen anderen Bereichen. Das ist ein Prinzip, das sich durch Wirtschaft und Politik zieht, wo weitreichende Entscheidungen immer häufiger getroffen werden, ohne dass gegenteilige Ansichten und Überlegungen zum Risiko ausreichend ins Kalkül einbezogen werden. Und weil "Handy TV" nun einmal nicht floppen darf, werden positive Berichte, Studien usw. produziert. Wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht, interessiert nicht; Wirklichkeit wird gemacht. WAP läßt grüßen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Woran erkennt man denn einen UMTS-Handyseher?
Der jubelt beim Tor ca. eine Minute nach seinen Nachbarn. Nach einem Test den ich neulich gelesen habe verzögert sich das Livesignal durch die mehrfach Rumcodiererei ca. eine Minute.
Wohl dem, der seine Uhr nach der Tagesschau stellt.

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Ladenschlußregelung komplett abschaffen sollte. Nur mal so nebenbei...

Ladenschluß geht hier weiter...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Auktion der UMTS Lizenzen hat man sich 2000 in Politik und Medien überschlagen mit den angeblich machbaren und unbedingt erforderlichen  Möglichkeiten der Telekommunikation. Potentielle Anbieter habe sich besoffen geredet, die Lizenzen als Mittel zum "Geld drucken" angesehen und dann bar jeder Vernunft die Lizenzpreise nach oben getrieben.


Das Szenario ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung. "besoffen" charakterisiert es treffend.
Jeder der Kritik und Skepsis äußerte und auf andere Länder verwies, in denen die Lizenzen
 zu einem Bruchteil veräußert wurden, z.T sogar verschenkt wurden, wurde ausgelacht
 und auf den "gigantischen" Geldfluss in die Staatskasse verwiesen, mit dem sich
 auch der damalige Finanzminister besoffen redete. 
Dass unter dem Strich ein Minus rausgekommen ist, will niemand wahrhaben 

cp 

http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/nano/diverses/16893/index.html


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,423657,00.html


> Die Bildqualität hingegen macht schon Lust auf 2010:* Mit 320 mal 240 Bildpunkten auf der Fläche einer kleinen Post-It-Haftnotiz *wird das Fernsehbild überraschend scharf dargestellt.


TV für Zwerge mit -15 Dioptrien...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,422961,00.html

Fieberphantasien ohne  Rücksicht auf die Realität


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Die  alte Illusion ist noch nicht beerdigt, da kommt schon die nächste 
http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,424831,00.html


> 03.07.2006
> WIMAX
> UMTS-Versteigerung, die zweite
> Für knapp 100 Milliarden Mark versteigerte die Bundesrepublik ihre UMTS-Lizenzen, amortisiert hat sich die Technik bis heute nicht. Nun wiederholt sich Geschichte: Wieder werden Lizenzen versteigert, wieder übersteigt die Zahl der Bieter die Zahl der Frequenzen. Nur die Technik heißt diesmal Wimax.


http://www.teltarif.de/i/wimax.html


> Derzeit befindet sich die neue Funktechnologie WiMAX in der Phase der abschließenden Standardisierung. Grundsätzlich ist geplant, mit dieser Technik sehr hohe Bitraten (20 MBit/s und mehr, das Vielfache von DSL) über große Distanzen (mehrere Kilometer) an stationäre und mobile Endgeräte zu übertragen. Anders als in vielen Medien dargestellt wird WiMAX jedoch in den nächsten Jahren wahrscheinlich nicht zum "UMTS-Killer" werden. Hierfür gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Gründen, die Anfang Juli 2004 im Arbeitskreis "W-LAN" des Internet-Verbandes eco in Köln vorgestellt wurden. Diese Infoseite basiert weitgehend auf den dort vorgestellten Informationen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75643


> In Deutschland wird es nach einer neuen Prognose zum Jahresende erstmals mehr Handys als Bundesbürger geben. Die Zahl der Mobiltelefone werde dann 82 Millionen überschritten haben, heißt es im Marktbericht "Telekommunikation 2006", den die Axel Springer AG veröffentlichte. Die Studie beruft sich dabei auf Daten der großen Mobilfunknetzbetreiber.


Da es noch jede Menge Bundesbürger gibt, die kein Handy besitzen u.A Säuglinge, telefonieren 
offensichtlich bereits viele mit zwei oder mehr Handys.
Zwei kann ich noch verstehen, schließlich haben Menschen in der Regel zwei Ohren, aber mehrere????


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Der Trend geht eben zu Selbstgesprächen mittel Handys


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

die echte Killerapplikation...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75866


> Studie: Mobiltelefonie revolutioniert das Liebesleben junger Menschen


----------



## DNA2 (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Dazu fällt mir nur ein Douglas-Adams-Zitat ein:


> I've come up with a set of rules that describe our reactions to technologies:
> 1. Anything that is in the world when you're born is normal and ordinary and is just a natural part of the way the world works.
> 2. Anything that's invented between when you're fifteen and thirty-five is new and exciting and revolutionary and you can probably get a career in it.
> 3. Anything invented after you're thirty-five is against the natural order of things.


P.S.: Ich bin über 35 ...


----------



## stieglitz (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

In Anbestracht der zur Zeit herrschenden Temparaturen verlange ich ultimativ, dass Handys eine Temparaturanzeige erhalten. Sofort!


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> In Anbestracht der zur Zeit herrschenden Temparaturen verlange ich ultimativ, dass Handys eine Temparaturanzeige erhalten. Sofort!


kannst du haben:
http://www.telefon-ocker.de/stat-Art/Nokia_Handy_5100.htm


> Thermometer, Countdown-Zähler und Stoppuhr machen das Nokia 5100 zu Ihrem persönlichen mobilen Fitness-Trainer.


http://web.zdnet.de/mobile/artikel/handy/200203/nokia5210-wc.html


> Ein Handy für den Sport sollen Thermometer und Stoppuhr sowie ein Wasser und Erschütterungen abweisendes Gehäuse aus dem 5210 nach Nokias Meinung machen.


----------



## stieglitz (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Hätte ich mir doch denken können, es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt.

Gibt auch eins, dass eine Klimaanlage enthält?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt auch eins, dass eine Klimaanlage enthält?


Theoretisch ginge das, ein Umhang, der mit gekühlter Luft aus Peltierelementen 
versorgt wird. (die aus dem Campingkühlboxen) 
Einziges Problem:  der 5 Kilo Akku, den man mit sich rumtragen muß, um wenigsten für
 eine gewisse Zeit Kühlung zu ermöglichen....


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75919


> Handy-TV Schwerpunktthema auf der IFA
> ..
> Dass dabei derzeit zwei Standards in Deutschland um die Vorherrschaft kämpfen, soll den Verbraucher nur am Rande interessieren. Die Bildqualität ist in beiden Fällen akzeptabel.
> ...
> "Die Qualität von Handy-TV ist hervorragend", schwärmt IFA-Chef . H.


möglicherweise  extrem kurzsichtig...
nach dem Motto: "und bist du nicht willig, so brauch ich Gewalt"
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75920
passend dazu 


> EU-Kommission erkundet Gefahren von Handys in Kinderhand
> ...
> Die Kommission fürchtet, dass Minderjährige über ihr Handy auch Zugang zu Pornografie und Gewaltspielen bekommen.


----------



## drboe (25 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Bitkom räuspert sich: IT-Branchenverband warnt vor Überregulierung beim Handy-TV

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157812#post157812


			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> Da es noch jede Menge Bundesbürger gibt, die kein Handy besitzen u.A Säuglinge, telefonieren
> offensichtlich bereits viele mit zwei oder mehr Handys.


lag ich doch richtig
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77296


> Ein Viertel der Deutschen hat kein Handy


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Da gabs aber doch die letzten Tage die Meldung, dass es mehr Handys gibt als Deutsche.
Sind wohl alle ausrangierten Handys mitgezählt.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Das steht in dem von mir zitierten Posting als Heise Link drin 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75643
es handelt sich aber um eine Prognose ....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Da gabs aber doch die letzten Tage die Meldung, dass es mehr Handys gibt als Deutsche.
> Sind wohl alle ausrangierten Handys mitgezählt.


Oder die Prepaid-Handies, die mit entferntem SIM-Lock Richtung Ausland wandern... 



> Netzbetreiber wie Serviceprovider kennen die Problematik nur zu gut: Immer wieder versuchen manche Händler, illegal große Mengen an Prepaid-Paketen mit subventionierten Handys in Einzelteilen zu verschachern - dabei wird die SIM-Karte separat verkauft oder mangels Absatzmöglichkeit auch entsorgt, das gegebenenfalls illegal entsperrte Mobiltelefon dagegen zum Neupreis ohne Vertrag weiterverkauft.


Wer Handies unter Preis verkauft, hat es IMHO auch nicht anders verdient... 

Siehe http://www.connect.de/handy/news/mobilcom_geht_gegen_schwarze_schafe_vor.79517.htm


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

...naja, eine Straftat ist das Entbündeln von subventioniertem Handi und der meist mit Guthaben versehenen Prepaidkarte schon. Da fließen nämlich unrechtmäßig Gelder zuerst an den Händler, der die Das Bundle trennt und diese an den Provider als verkauft meldet (Provisionsbetrug). Dann wird die  Software der subventionierten Geräte manipuliert, was nicht immer funktioniert (womöglich Betrug ggü. dem späteren Handikäufer, der davon ausgehen kann, dass es ein ordnungsgemäß überlassenes Gerät ist). Bei letzterem kommt noch der Subventionsbetrug dazu und wahrscheinlich auch der Verdacht der Hehlerei duch Großkunden des Händlers.

Die Provider machen den Deal mit subventionierten Geräten, dass möglichst viel damit telefoniert wird. Nicht wenige Prepaidkartennutzer geben bedeutend mehr für ihre Verbindungen (Telefonie, SMS, MMS) aus, als vergleichsweise Vertragskunden. Der Provider holt sich so das ursprüngliche Sponsoring wieder zurück.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Das ultimative Gimmick


> The phone has a built in motion sensor. When the screen saver is activated, the screen displays glass-like water. The "water" moves when you move the phone around. The water level also reflects your current battery status, the lower it reaches, the less power you have.


----------



## A John (26 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



> The "water" moves when you move the phone around. The water level also reflects your current battery status, the lower it reaches, the less power you have.


Cool! Und was macht das Teil, wenn der Akku randvoll ist?


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Cool! Und was macht das Teil, wenn der Akku randvoll ist?


Überlaufen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob's dann aufgrund der zu erwartenden Feuchteschäden eine Akku-Rückruf-Aktion geben wird wie bei Apple und Sony? :crazy:


----------



## Greenhorn (26 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Aber hallo !!! Das ist mal wieder typisch Deutschland !!! Richtig innovative Geister würden jetzt schon den Trend sehen: 
Demnächst in Saft-(5 verschiedene Fruchtsorten :-D ), Kaffee-, Bier-, Sekt oder Wein-Versionen für das gemeine Volk, die Erdöl-Version für Ölscheichs und Greenpeace-Aktivisten, die Champanscher-Version für die Hai-Society und, und, und ...

Und in Zukunft wird man sagen: "Das bringt das Handy zum Überlaufen ..."

Prost! :grins:


----------



## KatzenHai (28 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> die Champanscher-Version für die *Hai*-Society und, und, und ...


... wie meinen?

:supercool: :supercool::supercool:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.chip.de/news/c1_news_21642525.html?tid1=9226&tid2=0


> Handys erkennen Besitzer am Gesicht


auch nach einer  durchzechten Nacht?  :scherzkeks:
http://www.news.ch/Frauenhandy+mit+Mobile+Beauty+Box/247839/detail.htm?ref=rss


> Um ein echtes Frauenhandy zu kreieren, hat Samsung sich allerdings einiges einfallen lassen und das Gerät mit diversen «Zusatzfunktionen für Beauty und Lifestyle» ausgestattet. Zu diesen mutmasslich wichtigen Extras zählt nicht nur die integrierte Spiegelfunktion im Frontdisplay, um zu «überprüfen, ob Frisur und Make-Up sitzen»: Über die «Mobile Beauty Box» lassen sich auch mit der Handykamera aufgenommene Portraits mit neuen Haarfarben oder Frisuren versehen, wobei Samsung ernsthaft behauptet, «das persönliche Styling-Ergebnis» sei «eine hilfreiche Vorlage beim nächsten Friseurbesuch».


weia...
http://www.news.ch/Handy+schuetzt+vor+aufdringlichen+Maennern/247617/detail.htm?ref=rss


> Handy schützt vor aufdringlichen Männern


das Handy besser als Pfefferspray...
http://www.news.ch/Amerikanische+Frauen+lieben+Klapphandys/247495/detail.htm?ref=rss


> Amerikanische Frauen lieben Klapphandys


http://www.news.ch/Das+flachste+Handy+der+Welt/247476/detail.htm?ref=rss


> Das flachste Handy der Welt
> ..
> Knick-knack knackt das Knäckebrot - und das X820 wirkt kaum grösser oder stabiler als so eine Schwedenschnitte. In der Tat sollte man die Rekordflunder tunlichst nicht in der Gesässtasche verstauen: Einmal mit dem Samsung in der Hose hingesetzt, taugt der Koreaner allenfalls noch als Schreibtisch-Deko.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/telefonkultur/0,1518,434178,00.html


> Bastelstunde mit dem Handy
> 
> Klingeltöne sind nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf den Trend zur individuellen Gestaltung mobiler Gadgets. Die Selbstdarstellung mittels Handy-Modifikation schwappt von Asien nach Europa, während sie in den USA auf kulturelle Inkompatibilität stößt.


http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,691512,00.jpg


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Um  das Thema mal wieder zu den Killerapplikationen zurückzuführen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77516


> RTL startet mit Kanal für Handy-TV
> Zur Internationalen Funkausstellung (IFA) in Berlin startet die Sendergruppe den neuen
> Handy-TV-Kanal "RTL Mobile TV". Er zeigt RTL-Serien sowie Comedy- und Real-Life-Formate in voller Länge.


Handykunden mit Zugang demnächst leicht an den kleinen rechteckigen Augen zu erkennen...


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Um  das Thema mal wieder zu den Killerapplikationen zurückzuführen:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77516
> 
> Handykunden mit Zugang demnächst leicht an den kleinen rechteckigen Augen zu erkennen...


Und an dem leeren Geldbeutel. Bei den Datenkosten kein Wunder...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

immer wenn man denkt, es gäbe nicht noch mehr Gimmicks 
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,426808,00.html


> SENSOR-PATENT
> Handy riecht Pollen und Bomben
> 
> Handys haben nicht nur einen spezifischen Geruch, der von abgerichteten Hunden aufgespürt werden kann, sie sollen bald auch mit einem eigenen Geruchssinn ausgestattet werden. Das Mobiltelefon wird so zum persönlichen Sensor für gesundheitsgefährdende Stoffe in der Luft.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79514


> Auch Mobilcom startet mit Handy-TV


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79596


> Burda und Holtzbrinck wollen beim Handy-TV einsteigen


Informierten Kreisen zufolge wird schon an spezielle  Schutzhelme 
gedacht, um Handy-TV Nutzer beim Zusammenprall infolge spannender 
Szenen (Fußball usw)  vor Verletzungen zu schützen. Handy-TV Verweigerer 
müssen auf sich selbst aufpassen. Eine  Zwangshaftpflichtversicherung
von Handy-TV Nutzern ist nicht geplant.


----------



## Greenhorn (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Au ja!    Schutzhelm-Zwang für Handy-TV-Nutzer!


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Ich frag mich langsam wirklich, wann der Schwachsinn endlich wieder aufhört.
Demnächst gibts Handies bei denen das Telefoniemodul aufpreispflichtiges Zubehör ist...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich frag mich langsam wirklich, wann der Schwachsinn endlich wieder aufhört.


wohl kaum, der Schwachsinn beschleunigt sich noch 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/telefonkultur/0,1518,443088,00.html


> Funk-Parasiten und Diebstahlschutz
> 
> Die Entwickler von Mobiltelefonen kommen mitunter auf abstruse Ideen. Anhand von zwei Beispielen aus dem Hause Motorola und Panasonic lässt sich studieren, wohin uns die mobile Technologie zukünftig noch führen könnte.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/telefonkultur/0,1518,442757,00.html


> NOKIAS BLUETOOTH-ALTERNATIVE
> Neue Zutat im Funkwellen-Salat





Heiko schrieb:


> Demnächst gibts Handies bei denen das Telefoniemodul aufpreispflichtiges Zubehör ist...


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/telefonkultur/0,1518,442444,00.html


> *Die Mobilnetze der dritten Generation (3G) suchen immer noch verzweifelt nach der Killerapplikation, *also der Anwendung, die die Nutzer endlich scharenweise zu UMTS-Verträgen und der intensiven Nutzung der Netze treibt


wie? mit Handies kann man telefonieren :gruebel:


----------



## Juri (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> immer wenn man denkt, es gäbe nicht noch mehr Gimmicks
> 
> 
> > Handys haben nicht nur einen spezifischen Geruch,...


Die Idee ist ausbaufähig. Handys die je nach Gesprächspartner einen bestimmten Geruch verströmen und als Parfümzerstäuber für den Lieblingsduft zu nutzen sind. Ich höre schon die Jugendlichen auf den Schulhöfen: 
Ey, isch kann Dei Handy riechen.

Gut ich gebe zu für UMTS taugt es nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79888


> Obwohl es in Deutschland inzwischen mehr Handys als Einwohner gibt,
> sieht die Branche noch Raum für weiteres Wachstum. "Theoretisch hat schon
> heute jedes Baby und jeder ältere Mensch ein Handy", sagte T-Mobile-Chef R.
> O. heute bei einem Kongress zur Zukunft des Mobilfunks in München. Dennoch
> ...


meine Meinung: hirnverbrannter Blödsinn, im Heise Artikel steht noch mehr von
 solchen Phantastereien bei denen sich einem die Zehennägel kräuseln.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79928


> Neue Untersuchung über starke Handynutzung und Unfruchtbarkeit bei Männern


 Männer aufgepaßt: vor allem nicht in der Hosentasche tragen...


----------



## Juri (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Mir gehen Handys schon lange auf den Sack.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Nun auch bei SpOn:


> Handys beeinträchtigten die Spermienproduktion und könnten gar unfruchtbar machen, berichtete ein Wissenschaftler im Kollegenkreis. Über Nacht ging die Nachricht um die Welt. Wie dieses Forschungsergebnis zustande kam - und wie zweifelhaft es ist: das verlor sich in den meisten Berichten. Von Stefan Schmitt mehr...


http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,444383,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Bin ein regelmäßiger Leser sowohl der Print als auch der On-Line Ausgabe des Spiegel
aber manchmal geht er mir mit seinem  tierischen Ernst auf den Sack....

inbesonders,  wenn er mit "echten" Killerapplikationen kommt, die mir in Deutschland rechtlich
 nicht haltbar erscheinen.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/telefonkultur/0,1518,444232,00.html


> Radarfallen-Warnung am Handy
> 
> Ein Projekt aus dem Umfeld der Genfer Universität schickt sich an, Überraschungen durch Radarfallen den Garaus zu machen. Per Handy sollen Autofahrer in bester Web2.0-Manier die aktuellen Standorte melden und dafür Warnungen erhalten.
> ...
> Im Ausland sollte man auf die Radarwarnungen jedenfalls prinzipiell verzichten.


nicht nur dort, man sollte gemäß der erlaubten  Geschwindigkeit fahren und sich 
nicht idotischen Radarfallenmeldern anvertrauen


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,446039,00.html


> MySpace-Wahnsinn auf dem Handy
> 
> MySpace trifft Mobilfunk: "FunkySexyCool" heißt das Angebot, dessen Geschäftsmodell ganz einfach ist und große Profite verspricht. Es basiert auf kostenpflichtigen SMS und Werbung - und könnte Klingeltöne als Taschengeld-Grab ablösen.
> ...
> Eigentlich liegt das Konzept auf der Hand: Jugendliche verplempern ihre Zeit fanatisch in den "Social Network Communities" im Internet, Jugendliche verplempern ihr Geld lustvoll mit dem Download von Musikfetzen und Bildchen auf ihre Handys - Wenn man also die Hingabe für MySpace mit der Zahlungswilligkeit für Handy-Nichtigkeiten kombiniert, sollten die Gewinnaussichten prächtig sein.


bescheuert ist nicht der umfassende Begriff für das, was da abgeht


----------



## drboe (8 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

E-Plus steigt bei Handy-TV aus



> Der Düsseldorfer Mobilfunkanbieter E-Plus verabschiedet sich aus dem DVB-H-Konsortium der Netzbetreiber. "Wir entscheiden uns nicht gegen das Produkt Handy-TV, sondern ziehen die Konsequenzen aus unseren bisherigen Erfahrungen", erklärte CEO Michael Krammer den Ausstieg.



Naja, ob die Erklärung stimmt oder nicht, ist egal. M. E. wird es mit Handy-TV eh nichts, weil dafür schlicht kaum Bedarf besteht. Weiß noch jemand, was WAP ist? War 'mal der "Knaller" auf der CeBIT. Die Liste der überflüssigen Innovationen auf dem Telekommunikationsgebiet dürfte inzwischen Bände füllen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (8 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Fernsehen bis zum nächsten Laternenpfahl brauchen nur wenige - ich nicht. :scherzkeks:


----------



## stieglitz (8 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



drboe schrieb:


> Weiß noch jemand, was WAP ist?
> M. Boettcher



Ähh, übrigens, was ist noch mal UMTS?


----------



## drboe (8 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



drboe schrieb:


> E-Plus steigt bei Handy-TV aus



Da sollte eigentlich noch ein Link hin: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80702

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (8 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ähh, übrigens, was ist noch mal UMTS?


Teuer?

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (8 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



drboe schrieb:


> Teuer?
> 
> M. Boettcher


Immerhin etwas!:-D 
Ich habs ja vor Urzeiten am Anfang dieses Threads mal verteidigt. Jetzt wüsste ich auch nichts mehr damit anzufangen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

und jetzt die ultimative Applikation 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81163


> Internet auf dem Handy
> Umgerechnet 50 Milliarden Euro ließen sich vor sechs Jahren die Mobilfunkbetreiber die Lizenzen für das UMTS-Netz kosten. Nun scheint die Technik die Startschwierigkeiten hinter sich gelassen zu haben. Das Internet ist auf der grünen Wiese oder unterwegs im Auto mit passablen Datenraten verfügbar.


ich seh´s schon vor mir, das Forum auf dem Handy...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81650


> Erbärmliche Zustände in asiatischen Handy-Fabriken deckt die
> niederländische Organisation SOMO (centre for research on multinational
> corporations) auf.


Die Schattenseiten des Handykults. Deutsche Arbeitsplätze sind zu teuer...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Dezember 2006)

*WIMAX: Der Killer für UMTS???*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die  alte Illusion ist noch nicht beerdigt, da kommt schon die nächste
> http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,424831,00.html
> 
> http://www.teltarif.de/i/wimax.html



http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw50/s24190.html


> Versteigerung von WiMAX-Lizenzen beendet



Erlös: 56 Millionen WIMAX gegenüber 48 Milliarden bei UMTS. Oder etwas greifbarer: bei grober Schätzung der Zielgruppe (nicht ganz jeder Deutscher) 1Euro pro Kunde, gegenüber 1000 Euro bei UMTS. 

3 bundesweite Lizenzen, dabei einer mit bereits existierendem Angebot: DBD alias MAXXonair, die durch Intel mit-finanziert sind. 



> Bereits im Januar will DBD bei einer erfolgreichen Ersteigerung mit dem flächendeckenden Rollout beginnen. Neben Regionen, in denen noch kein DSL verfügbar ist, zielt die DBD auch auf Ballungsgebiete und Metropolen wie München, Frankfurt, Hamburg und die Rhein-Ruhr-Schiene. Mit einem Paukenschlag will Fabio Zoffi, CEO der DBD, den deutschen Telekommunikationsmarkt aufrütteln: "Kunden, die mit ihrem Anschluss von der Telekom zu uns wechseln, bekommen das Internet inklusive Flatrate geschenkt."


Könnte lustig werden in nächster Zeit, zumindest für die Kunden, denn Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,456096,00.html


> Portable Videospieler mit Festplatte sind Tausendsassas für unterwegs:
> Auf Knopfdruck zeigen sie Filme, spielen Musik und präsentieren Fotos.


haben alle ein Manko, man kann mit ihnen nicht telefonieren... 

PS: Breitwandfilme im Zigarettenschachtelformat, ein echter Genuss,
die Augenärzte und Optiker  wird´s freuen....


----------



## stieglitz (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> haben alle ein Manko, man kann mit ihnen nicht telefonieren...



Wird schon noch kommen ...


----------



## A John (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Wird schon noch kommen ...


Bald.  Gucke hier:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Stell mir das trotzdem etwas komisch vor, wenn die sich ihre 3-4  inch 
Flachbildschirme ans Ohr halten :sun:


----------



## A John (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Stell mir das trotzdem etwas komisch vor, wenn die sich ihre 3-4  inch
> Flachbildschirme ans Ohr halten :sun:


IMO geht der Trend klar zur "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau", der sich mit den heutigen Smartphones bereits abzeichnet.
Pocket PC, Navigationssystem, Kamera, Mediaplayer und Internet. Die Telefonfunktion ist dann so selbstverständlich, wie die Datumsanzeige auf der Armbanduhr.
Für Minimalisten und "Alte" (wie mich), bleibt dann nur noch das Wegwerfhandy ohne alles für 19,99

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



A John schrieb:


> IMO geht der Trend klar zur "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau", der sich mit den heutigen Smartphones bereits abzeichnet.


Das Problem mit den eierlegenden Wollmilchsäuen ist, wenn eine Komponente im Eimer ist 
meist das ganze Gerät nutzlos wird. (repariert wird da nichts mehr, wegwerfen ist angesagt) 
Gut für  Hersteller und  Handel  schlecht für den Geldbeutel.  Deswegen bleib ich auch 
bei meinem "no frills" Handy, das telefonieren kann und  im Notfall eine schlichte SMS 
versenden/empfangen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/business/458991/


> Der finnische Anbieter Benefon hat ein Handy vorgestellt, mit dem sich die Life Services der Björn Steiger Stiftung gratis einsetzen lassen. Damit wird beim Notruf mit 112 die genaue Position des Benutzers an die Notrufzentrale übermittelt. Die Nummer ist in der großen Alarm-Taste vorprogrammiert.


Das erste  Mal, dass außer den Grundfunktionen telefonieren und  SMS,  was sinnvolles  auf dem Handy eingebaut    wird


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

UMTS die zweite:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84826


> Bundesnetzagentur-Chef kündigt zweite UMTS-Auktion an
> ....
> K.  begründete das Ansetzen der UMTS-Versteigerung mit Wünschen aus der
> Industrie. Konzerne wie T-Mobile und Vodafone wollten ihren Kunden Handys
> ...


Es geht mal wieder nicht darum was Kunden wollen, sondern was die Mobilfunker
 ihnen aufs Auge drücken wollen. Ob es überhaupt verlangt wird, spielt  keine Rolle


----------



## stieglitz (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Ich bin mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.
Die Summe vom letzten Mal wird sicher nicht mehr zusammenkommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

na endlich der Durchbruch: 





> 3GSM: *Handy-TV via UMTS*


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85103


> Als Vorteile verspricht Ericsson *hohe Bildqualität*, schnellen Kanalwechsel und echte Interaktivität.


Lupen ( Vergrößerungfaktor 20 und Stativ) werden als Standardzubeör mitgeliefert


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

ob dafür UMTS nötig ist, weiß ich nicht
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85259
aber für die verwaschenen YouTube  Mini-Clips reicht ein Handy allemal...


----------



## jupp11 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,466217,00.html


> Die stetig steigende Funktionalität von Mobiltelefonen - künftig könnten
> sie auch für das Aufsperren von Türen verantwortlich sein oder während einer
> Shopping-Tour statt der Kreditkarte zum Einsatz kommen -


Und wenn der Akku leer ist, kommt man nicht mehr in die Garage  oder Wohnung ..


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85459


> Gerade für die Marketing-Fachleute dürften die Ergebnisse
> aufschlussreich, wenn auch nicht sehr schmeichelhaft sein: Viele Nutzer sind der ausufernden Funktionsvielfalt in den Mobilgeräten müde und frustriert,


----------



## drboe (8 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

*Deutsche haben wenig Bedarf am mobilen Internet und Fernsehen*



> Die meisten Deutschen nutzen ihre Handys weiterhin nicht zum Fernsehen oder zum Surfen im Internet. Das geht aus der Studie Global Tech Insight 2006 des Instituts TNS Emnid hervor. Lediglich 14 Prozent der Handybesitzer rufen damit Internetseiten auf, und nur zwei Prozent nutzen die TV-Funktion ihres Mobiltelefons. Immerhin 16 Prozent hören Radio über ihr Handy. Telefonieren, SMS schreiben und Fotografieren sind dementsprechend weiter die am meisten gebrauchten Anwendungen.


Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86420

Nun muss man nur noch die richtigen Mobiltelefone anbieten. Ich hätte gerne eines ohne "Knipsfunktion".

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



drboe schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eines ohne "Knipsfunktion".


Das hätte ich auch gern. Aber noch schlimmer - meine Verträge laufen gerade aus und die würde ich mit neuen Handys gern verlängern. Neben Telefonie und SMS nutze ich tatsächlich gern auch das FM-Radio. Außerdem soll das Gerät Outlook-kompatibel sein. Der Haken daran ist aber, dass ich am PC bereits Windows Vista und Outlook 2007 nutze. Die heutigen Handys schaffen den neuen (nun wirklich zukünftigen) Standard noch nicht. Mein Provider bestückt seinen Handy/PDA/XDA sogar nur mit einer PC-Software Outlook 2002 (auf Basis des 2000er). Vista verarbeitet aber erst ab der Version 2003. Und wozu soll ich auf ein 7 Jahre altes Programm zurück greifen, wo ich mich doch virtuell schon in einem ganz anderen Zeitalter bewege?

Hauptsache TV - :wall:


----------



## drboe (9 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Etwas OT, aber weil's direkt paßt:


Reducal schrieb:


> Aber noch schlimmer - meine Verträge laufen gerade aus und die würde ich mit neuen Handys gern verlängern.


Ich habe seit Jahren einen Vertrag. Irgendwann fielen die Minutenpreise für Prepaid unter die der Vertragskunden. Nun bin ich sauer. Warum soll man sich binden, wenn z. B. bei T-Mobile im Paket mit 50 min/Monat jede Minute 20 ct kostet? Wobei man dazu die 50 Minuten noch exakt verbraten muss; ein ziemliches Kunststück. In allen anderen Fällen kostet es mehr. Gleichzeitig verlangt man im Prepaid-Bereich 16, 15 oder sogar nur 14 ct. pro Minute und muss nur das zahlen, was man wirklich verbraucht. Die Werbung mit "ab 6 ct pro Minute" finde ich zum Piepen. Die Zielgruppe ist entsprechend der gezeigten Situationen eindeutig der Privatkunde. Ich telefoniere aber sicher nicht 1000 Minuten (ca. 16,7 Stunden) pro Monat; privat und mobil schon gar nicht.

Wenn Du Dir nun das Mobiltelefon vom Mobilfunker "subventionieren" läßt, wird der Minutenpreis noch höher. Vodafone berechnet Dir dafür 180 EUR in der 2jährigen Laufzeit. Und das z. B. auch für das Nokia 5140i, das bei Nokia nur 139 EUR kostet, oder das 6021, dass sogar nur 109 EUR kostet. Das 5300 Xpress music kostet bei Vodafone 180+99,90 = 279,90 EUR, während Nokia dafür nur 229 EUR haben will. D. h., der Preis beim Mobilfunker ist regelmäßig viel zu hoch. Da lohnt es in jedem Fall, das selbst zu beschaffen und auf lange Bindung zu verzichten. Zudem ist das Gerät vom Mobilfunker via "Branding" vermutlich eh verkorxt.

Ein Mobiltelefon hält auch sicher länge als 2 Jahre. Der Akku sollte 300-1000 Ladezyklen schaffen. Selbst wenn der nur 100 Std. Standby hat, sollte das für mehr als 3 Jahre reichen. Vergleiche also einmal

a) Prepaid und Kauf eines Mobiltelefons, mit
b) Mobilfunkvertrag und Kauf eines Mobiltelefons, und mit
c) Mobilfunkvertrag mit Mobiltelefon

Meine Familie hat sich jeweils für a) entschieden, weil die Kalkulation ergab, dass sich das bei einem Telefonpreis von 100-250 EUR) (abhängig vom Telefonierverhalten) in deutlich weniger als 2 Jahren rechnet. Hält das Teil 3 Jahre und mehr, ist es allemal günstiger. 

Ich selbst bin gelegentlich gekniffen. In vielen Ländern, z. B. Russland, sind die preiswerten Prepaid-Karten nicht einsetzbar. Hier in DE telefoniere ich aber konsequent über simyo. Bzw. bin darüber für die Kinder erreichbar, - man nimmt meine Taxi-Dienste gern in Anspruch , - dann kostet es die teils gar nichts (im Monat nach der Aufladung) bzw. maximal 6 ct./min. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Danke für die Hinweise. Aber ich fühle mich bei meinem Provider recht wohl, und möchte ungern auf die bisherigen Nummern verzichten. Die nämlich können nicht zu Prepaidkarten portiert werden. Außerdem verwende ich sehr oft die Homezone (Genion), was insbesondere dann interessant ist, wenn vom heimischen Telefon mit Flatrate auf das im Bereich befindliche Handy angerufen wird. Das sind Vorteile, die auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind. Beim Onlinevertrag kommen übrigens noch 150 Frei-SMS pro Monat dazu, die mindestens ein Familienmitglied spielend verbraten kann und das Ganze für 10 € Grundgebühr.


----------



## drboe (9 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Das ist alles nachvollziehbar. Wobei m. E. der Mobilfunker der ist, der sich "wohl fühlt", wenn ihm die Kunden trotz der höheren Preise treu bleiben. Du solltest aber auf eine Vertragsverlängerung *mit* Mobiltelefon verzichten. Das kann man anderswo billiger und ohne Branding einkaufen. Und die 2jährige Bindungsfrist fällt auch noch weg. In 2 Jahren kann auf dem Markt viel passieren. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Ist für mich ein schlechtes Geschäft. Die ins Auge gefassten Geräte (XDA) kosten etwa 700 €, mit Vertragsverlängerung aber nur 500. Wenn ich kein Gerät dazu nehme, bekomme ich 140 € Gesprächsguthaben pro Vertrag gut geschrieben. Die Kosten für Gespräche kann ich aber absetzen, so dass der Deal nicht wirklich fruchtet.


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

wenn ihr weiter über die Vor und  Nachteile verschiedener  Tarife diskutieren 
wollt, mach ich einen neuen Thread auf


----------



## drboe (12 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

VDE erwartet Durchbruch für Handy-TV erst für 2009

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86560

Man will von unsinnigen Prognosen offenbar nicht lassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5418


> Macher der Schweizer "Handy-Tagesschau" sehen Erfolgsstory
> Die vor vier Monaten gestartete und für UMTS-TV formatierte
> Nachrichtensendung SF Tagesschau 100 Sekunden hat offenbar einen guten
> Start hingelegt.


Für das kleine Land und den kleinen Horizont reicht eine Tagesschau auf einem 
 2,1" Display in   100 Sekunden allemal aus...


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

...woa, kannst du gemein sein!


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Reducal schrieb:


> ...woa, kannst du gemein sein!


nö, nur realistisch...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87671


> Größere Fernseher sind angesagt
> So soll nach Angaben des Marktforschungsinstituts Meko bereits Ende 2009 ein Drittel aller in Europa
> verkauften Fernsehgeräte eine Diagonale von mindestens 40 Zoll besitzen.


Versteh ich nicht, dabei wird doch dem Handy-TV *die* Zukunft vorhergesagt, 
 2 Zoll reichen doch dicke....


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, dabei wird doch dem Handy-TV *die* Zukunft vorhergesagt,
> 2 Zoll reichen doch dicke....


Da brauch man dann auch - über den Daumen gerechnet - nur 400 Stück davon um einen Großbildschirm zu simulieren...


----------



## opensky.cc (30 März 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



> PS: Breitwandfilme im Zigarettenschachtelformat, ein echter Genuss,
> die Augenärzte und Optiker  wird´s freuen....



Ein GRAUS - da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. Ich hatte letzte Woche das Missvergnuegen, Stanley Kubriks SPACE ODYSSE 2001 in einem sogen. "Heimkino" zu "sehen" - entsetzlich! Ein Verbrechen am Regisseur! Aber was kuemmert das die Content-INDUSTRIE, in diesem Fall Warner Bros, die das Werk auf DVD "vermarkten".

"I've been through hell....I've seen it...I've been signing up with Warner Brothers for eight fucking years!" - Frank Zappa in "Titties& beer" als er mit dem Teufel über den Preis seiner Seele verhandelt...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87836


> Ab sofort können auch die Kunden des Dienstes "Vodafone live!" das
> von der RTL Mobile GmbH kreierte Angebot nutzen. Über den mobilen TV-Kanal
> "RTL MobileTV" werden unter anderem RTL-Serien wie "Alarm für Cobra 11", "Post
> Mortem" und "Alles was zählt" sowie Comedy- und "Real-Life-Formate" wie
> "Teenager außer Kontrolle" in voller Länge ausgestrahlt.


boey... (mehr fällt  mir dazu nicht mehr ein )


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88003


> Die anfängliche Euphorie ist einer gewissen Ernüchterung gewichen. Denn das von seinen Kritikern als "Mäusekino" verspottete Handy-TV mit dem Übertragungsstandard DMB (Digital Multimedia Broadcasting) und vorerst vier Fernsehprogrammen nutzen nach Angaben eines debitel- Sprechers derzeit etwa 10.000 Besitzer eines Mobiltelefons.


man sollte mal hinterfragen, was "nutzen" heißt...
Ist immer wieder lustig, wie  die Marketingliga in Schönfärberei  und Selbstbetrug schwelgt.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91906


> Vor 15 Jahren: GSM-Mobilfunk startet in Deutschland
> ...
> Das überaus rasante Wachstum der GSM-Netze in Deutschland führte schließlich zu einer völlig überzogenen Erwartungshaltung gegenüber dem nächsten, noch schnelleren, noch besseren Funknetz namens UMTS. In einer irrsinnigen Auktion, deren einzelne Schritte gut hier verfolgt werden können, verbrannten die Beteiligten insgesamt rund 50 Milliarden Euro.
> 
> Ein wichtiger Grund, warum GSM sich so gut halten konnte und UMTS nicht richtig zündete, liegt im heutigen GSM als Netz der 2,5. Generation, mit schnelleren Datendiensten wie zunächst GPRS, dann EDGE. Basierend auf diesen Datendiensten konnten sich Anwendungen wie das Multimedia-Messaging entwickeln, mit denen schnell mal eben ein Foto an Freunde verschickt wird


wer redet noch UMTS, führt ein Nischendasein. Wie schrieb heise schon 2002 nüchtern/realistisch 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/33153


> UMTS: "Es kommt nicht auf die Technik an"..
> Konkrete Ideen oder gar die händeringend gesuchte "Killerapplikation", die UMTS vom Start weg zur erhofften Verbreitung verhelfen würde, scheinen indes nicht in Sicht.


daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92268


> c't magazin.tv: GSM-Mobilfunk gestern, heute und morgen
> ..
> In den vergangenen 15 Jahren gab es eine Reihe von Irrtümern, wie beispielsweise die Unterschätzung der Bedeutung von Kurznachrichten (SMS) *und Fehlinvestitionen, wie die 50 Milliarden Euro für die UMTS-Lizenzen. *Netzdienste kamen und gingen. Prominentes Beispiel das WAP-Angebot, das den Kunden zu teuer und zu umständlich war.


jeder der damals UMTS kritisch hinterfragte,  wurde als technologie- und zukunftsfeindlich  abgebürstet 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/9435


			
				Heise am 09.05.2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Motto "an UMTS sollt ihr mich erkennen" wird in der Mobilfunkwelt von morgen nur noch unterschieden in Unternehmen mit oder ohne die Lizenz.


und  heute?  wer kennt überhaupt noch den Begriff UMTS...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92612


> Zehn Streifenwagen hat die Brandenburger Polizei mit allem
> ausgerüstet, was gut und teuer ist. Mobile Computer, Farbdrucker, Videoüberwachung,
> *schnelle Datenleitung per UMTS zur Anbindung an den zentralen Polizeicomputer
> kommen hier zum Einsatz*. So können die Polizisten vor Ort sämtliche
> Personendatenüberprüfen, und das Knöllchen wird auch gleich ausgedruckt.


wenigstens eine Anwendung, die  Sinn macht.


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/92612
> 
> wenigstens eine Anwendung, die  Sinn macht.


... und sicher nicht flächendeckend eingesetzt wird.

Zudem: auch mit nem ganzen Lkw voll Technik kann fehlende Leute nicht ausgleichen. Und ich befürchte, genau das ist letztendlich das Ziel.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 August 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Na, vielleicht schafft es ja Google, UMTS etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen:


			
				Teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> *Googles Ambitionen für das mobile Internet*
> Wall Street Journal: Konzern rüstet sich mit massiven Investitionen
> ...
> Genau dies aber will das WSJ aus informierten Kreisen erfahren haben: Google habe Netzbetreibern Angebote unterbreitet, Prototypen von Mobiltelefonen entwickelt, technische Spezifikationen für Mobilgeräte ausgearbeitet und Geräteherstellern unterbreitet. Mehrere hundert Millionen Dollar soll der Konzern in sein Phone Project investiert haben.
> Die Zielsetzung: Das jetzt oft noch schwerfällige und unausgereifte mobile Internet weiterzuentwickeln und für die Nutzer attraktiv und einfach zu machen.


Zu lesen unter http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw31/s26758.html


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,501849,00.html


> Beim mobilen Fernsehen ringen die Hersteller derzeit um einen globalen Standard. Die Fronten sind dabei bereits vom Kampf um den allgemeinen Handy-Standard bekannt: Nokia gegen Qualcomm. *Nur ist völlig unklar, ob sich je genug Zuschauer fürs Handy-TV finden werden.*


Soll unbedingt Verbrauchern auf´s Auge gedrückt werden , 
ohne  dass irgendein größeres Interesse erkennbar wäre.
PS: Stelle mir gerade vor, wie Cinemascopefilme auf dem Handy aussehen werden


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Wenn weitere Tatortsendungen die Strahlungshysterie anheizen, gibt es vielleicht bald keine Handys mehr...
http://www.stern.de/unterhaltung/tv/:Tatort-Kritik-Wenn-Handy-Waffe/596222.html


> Komplott aus Wirtschaft und Politik
> Eine Verbündete findet er in Inga Lührsen. Starrsinnig wie immer vertraut die Kommissarin auf ihren Instinkt und bohrt hartnäckig nach. Dabei stößt sie auf Handys, die zu Waffen umgebaut sind, gefährliche Strahlenattacken, die lediglich wie ein Sonnenbrand auf der Haut aussehen und Strahlenwaffen, die per Mikrowellen den Gegner kampfunfähig machen. Die so verrückt scheinenden Verfolgungstheorien der verzweifelten Selbstmörderin bekommen Hand und Fuß, als Lührsen ein Komplott zwischen Wirtschaft und Politik aufdeckt.


und  das alles mit dem Lilliputakku...
http://www.welt.de/dossiers/tatortkritik/article1132019/Mit_dem_Handy_kommt_der_Tod.html


> Mit dieser Angst und den Folgen, die sie haben kann, spielt der Tatort "Strahlende Zukunft“ geschickt. Er zeigt die Ohnmacht einer betroffenen Mutter im Angesicht des Schicksals ihres leukämiekranken Kindes und ihre Ohnmacht im Umgang mit einem übermächtigen Konzern, der sie zum Schweigen bringen will. Ironischerweise mit einer Mikrowellenkanone.


weia, eine echte "Killerapplikation"


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,498731,00.html


> Der Kampf ums mobile Web 2.0 ist voll entbrannt: Mit Billigtarifen, Community-Funktionen und bedienerfreundlichen Geräten versuchen Provider, Hersteller und Anbieter, Kunden ins mobile Internet zu locken.
> ...
> Verbraucherschützer beobachten die Hysterie der Provider, Hersteller und Netzbetreiber hingegen mit Skepsis.


Nicht nur die.  Wieviel es doch gibt, was ich nie vermissen werde
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,498731-3,00.html


> Da auch die schönsten Tarife nichts nützen, wenn niemand sie in Anspruch nimmt, schrauben derzeit alle Anbieter an mobilen Webseiten mit besonders hohem Suchtpotential, sprich: an E-Mail-Diensten, Chatprogrammen und Communitys.


Werd ich nie verstehen, warum man das unbedingt auf augenverderbende Briefmarkengröße  
reduziert.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Heiko schrieb:


> Mal was zum Lachen:
> http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/15-jahre-mobilfunk_aid_64506.html





> Eigentlich sollte der kommerzielle Startschuss für den digitalen Mobilfunk bereits ein Jahr früher sein, aber es fehlten die Geräte – ähnlich wie eine Dekade später zu Beginn der neuen Mobilfunkgeneration UMTS.


Der Unterschied ist, dass UMTS bis heute kein Aas  interessiert (in Deutschland)
trotz der zig  Milliarden, die verpulvert wurden


----------



## Captain Picard (23 April 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,549157,00.html


> UMTS-Auktion auf 2009 verschoben
> Das mobile Internet hängt in der Warteschleife. Erst ein Jahr später als ursprünglich geplant sollen die neuen UMTS-Frequenzen unter den Hammer kommen. Mit ihnen könnten auch neue Breitband-Technologien in Deutschland Einzug halten.





			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist, dass UMTS bis heute kein Aas  interessiert (in Deutschland)
> trotz der zig  Milliarden, die verpulvert wurden


man kann das natürlich auch optimistischer/rosarote Brille  sehen:


> Laut Behördenpräsident Matthias Kurth hat sich "die Zahl der regelmäßigen UMTS-Nutzer von 2005 bis 2007 mehr als *verdreifach*t".


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Welsch_(Pädagoge)


> *Dreimol *Null, es Null, bliev Null, denn mer woren en der Kaygass en d‘r Schull,


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - DVB-H startet ohne Publikum


> DVB-H startet ohne Publikum
> 
> Das Handy-Fernsehen über DVB-H ist nun auch in Deutschland offiziell gestartet. "Pünktlich am 1. Juni" sei der "Testbetrieb" in vier deutschen Großstädten gestartet, teilt der Plattformbetreiber Mobile 3.0 mit. Es gibt dabei nur einen Haken: Kaum jemand in Hamburg, München, Frankfurt und Hannover wird es sehen können. Kein Mobilfunkanbieter hat das neue Handy-TV im Vertrieb, geschweige denn ein geeignetes Mobiltelefon. In der Branche wird DVB-H derzeit keine große Zukunft eingeräumt. Stattdessen bestücken alle Netzbetreiber ihr Portfolio mit DVB-T-fähigen Handys wie dem LG HB620T


Muß ein wahrer Hochgenuss sein auf einem Handydisplay ein Fußballspiel  zu verfolgen


----------



## drboe (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> heise online - DVB-H startet ohne Publikum
> 
> Muß ein wahrer Hochgenuss sein, auf einem Handydisplay ein Fußballspiel  zu verfolgen


Mit welchem Handy? Gibt es denn welche mit Spiegel, über den man die öffentlichen Großformatdarbietungen - neudeutsch: Public Viewing - betrachten kann? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Zumindest sind einige angekündigt.

Beispiel: 
Nokia Deutschland - Nokia N96


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



> Unterhaltung pur
> Hochwertige Videos mit herausragender Klangqualität auf einem großen brillanten Display.


Märchen aus Tausendundeinermarketingphantasie

( beim Zubehör fehlt eine Leselupe mit 10 dpt und vor allem kein 16:9 Display...)


----------



## Wembley (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Muß ein wahrer Hochgenuss sein auf einem Handydisplay ein Fußballspiel  zu verfolgen


Warum komfortabel, wenn es anstrengend auch geht? 
Aber Eishockey und Tischtennis sind sicher noch der größere Hochgenuss.



Heiko schrieb:


> Zumindest sind einige angekündigt.
> Beispiel:
> Nokia Deutschland - Nokia N96





			
				Hersteller schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Wiedergabe: Bis zu 4 Std. (DVB-H)


Das kann verdammt knapp werden an so einem Spieltag, wenn zwei Matches stattfinden und man keine Möglichkeit hat, das Handy aufzuladen. Eben "mobil" unterwegs ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - WWDC: UMTS-iPhone mit GPS kommt im Juli (Update)


> UMTS-iPhone mit GPS kommt im Juli


 eierlegendes Wollmilchsauhandy


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - Spielfilme fürs Handy


> n Großbritannien bietet Motorola in Kooperation mit Paramount Digital Entertainment nun auch Spielfilm-Downloads fürs Handy an. Bisher stehen knapp drei Dutzend abendfüllende Videos zu Preisen von 5,99 und 8,99 britischen Pfund zum Download bereit, *darunter einige Star-Trek-Filme*, "Mission Impossible III", "The Italian Job" und "Tomb Raider – Cradle of Life".


Endlich, darauf hat die Welt gewartet. Alle Trekkies Fans werden nur noch über das  Handy gebeugt
 in Superbreitwandformat 150*100 pixel  abendfüllende Enterprisefilme sehen. Weia...


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

320 mal 240 Pixel ist der aktuelle Standard. Das ist ja fast schon ne Großleinwand...


----------



## stieglitz (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Jetzt wird doch alles gut.
Das neue iPhone G3 hat UMTS !
Und dazu noch einen Fiebermesser und eine Wasserwaage.


> 22. Digitale Wasserwaage
> Ein Wunsch für Heimwerker: Die Beschleunigungssensoren, die das iPhone zur Entscheidung nutz, ob es Inhalte waagerecht oder senkrecht auf seinem Bildschirm anzeigt, könnte man doch auch für eine digitale Wasserwaage nutzen


iPhone: 25 Wunsch-Programme - Macwelt - News - iPhone


> Außerdem wird das iPhone Wasserwaage wie Fieberthermometer ersetzen. Von diesen Spielereien berichten Entwickler, die an der Software mitgeschrieben haben.


FAZ.net

Alls was der Mensch braucht 
Eigentlich fehlt nur noch ein Aufsatz zum Rasieren.


*Ich gibs ja ungern zu, aber das Ding muss ich haben !*


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Alls was der Mensch braucht
> Eigentlich fehlt nur noch ein Aufsatz zum Rasieren.


Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger sieht es nüchterner
Wer braucht das neue iPhone? - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


> Das neue iPhone verspricht zahlreiche Vorteile durch viele neue Anwendungen. ...
> Wer braucht das iPhone?
> ....
> Wie bei vielen technischen Spielereien gilt: *Eigentlich niemand.*





stieglitz schrieb:


> *Ich gibs ja ungern zu, aber das Ding muss ich haben !*


Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## stieglitz (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



> Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen


Bin halt ein kleiner Vogel


----------



## mareike26 (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Apple-Fans euphorisch: Neues iPhone kann fast alles, was ein normales Handy kann


> Vor allem die neuen Funktionen des revolutionären Telefons haben es den Usern angetan: „Wenn Apple in dieser Geschwindigkeit weiter macht,“ so ein begeisterter Kunde, „kann das iPhone bald alles, was mein Nokia 6210 aus dem Jahr 1999 auch konnte!“


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Bin halt ein kleiner Vogel


Vogelfutter  :sun:
 iPhone in Deutschland ab 1 Euro - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> *iPhone in Deutschland ab 1 Euro*


 Voraussetzung sei dafür aber, dass der Kunde einen teuren Zwei-Jahres-Vertrag abschließt,


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

 iPhone in Deutschland ab 1 Euro - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten

Damit kann man sich natürlich zu Tode sparen, 2.036 € in zwei Jahren.

Der Tarif für 169 € + 24 *29 € = 865 €

Aber man weiss ja nicht welche Telefon, SMS (mach ich eh nicht) und Internet Flate -Rates darin enthalten sind.
Na, vielleicht kauf ich mir doch Pinienkerne 

Hier der Ursprungsartikel, sagt aber auch nicht mehr aus.
Apple-Handy: Neues iPhone 3G kostet in Deutschland 1 Euro - Nachrichten Webwelt - WELT ONLINE

Nachtrag:

Nix genaues weiss man nicht, bei heise:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/2000-Euro-und-ein-Gratis-iPhone--/meldung/109460

Bereits schon 396 Kommentare , tu ich mir nicht an, die zu lesen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Netzweltticker: Mobilfunkanbieter bezahlt Statisten fürs iPhone-Anstehen - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Am Erstverkaufstag des iPhones in den Vereinigten Staaten bildeten sich lange Schlangen vor den Geschäften - tolle, unbezahlte Werbung für Apple
> ...
> Anders in Polen: Hier dreht der Mobilfunkanbieter Orange zum Start den Spieß notgedrungen um, bezahlt zwanzig übers Land verteilte Warteschlangen und macht noch nicht einmal einen Hehl darum.


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Ich bin jetzt seit etwa 4 Wochen "stolzer" Besitzer eines Iphons G3.
Das Ding hat unzweifelhaft einen hohen Spassfaktor. 
Es wurde sicherlich viel zu schnell, ohne ausreichende Prüfung, auf den Markt geworfen. Fast alle Online Medien berichten darüber, z.B.: 
Geheimnisse um Fehlerbeseitigung in iPhone-Software | silicon.de
Das kann ich so auch bestätigen. 
Aber seit dem letzten Update scheint der Empfang deutlich besser zu sein.

ICH LASSE MIR DAS DING ABER NICHT VERMIESEN! 

Es macht wirklich viel Spass. Jederzeit im Internet, Ipod, Fotosammlung immer dabei. Satelitenortung und vieles mehr. Dazu hunderte von Programmen die man sich runterladen kann.
Ich bin, trotz einiger Macken die das Gerät noch hat, hellauf begeistert.
Es ist einfach ein schönes Spielzeug.
Das ich mir verdient!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein schönes Spielzeug.
> Das ich mir verdient!


Sei dir gegönnt, aber dennoch die Frage, die ich auch immer an die Fans von Vista stelle: brauche *ich* es?
Das Handy hat für mich die (leider notwendige) Funktion einer Notsignalrakete. Nicht mehr und  nicht weniger.
Im Supermarkt und  im Naherholungsgebiet brauche ich keine Satellitenortung. Computerspiele hasse ich. 
19 Zoll  ist für mich die unterste   Grenze dessen, was ich als zumutbare Bildschirmgrösse empfinde. 
Für Musikgenuss bevorzuge ich 200W 80l Boxen  zu Hause und nicht zusätzliche Berieselung 
 zum Musikspam im Supermarkt.  
Was könnte mich also dazu reizen,  mir eine  solche eierlegende Wollmilchsau zuzulegen?
Mir fällt absolut nichts ein.


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Für Spielzeug braucht man keine Begründung !


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Und die ersten Lücken im Spielzeug tauchen auch schon auf 
heise Security - 27.08.08 - Lücke in Code-Sperre des iPhones


> Die optionale Sperre, die zur Benutzung des iPhones die Eingabe eines Codes erfordert, lässt sich leicht umgehen. Diese Code-Sperre soll unter anderem verhindern, dass Unbefugte beispielsweise auf einem achtlos auf dem Tisch liegen gelassenen iPhone rumspionieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - 27.08.08 - Karte der UMTS-Netzabdeckung geplant


> Das Friedrichshafener Unternehmen Doubleslash will mit Unterstützung von mobilen Surfern eine Karte der UMTS-Netzabdeckung in Deutschland erstellen.


ah... ja...


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Dazu wird nicht allzu viel Farbe gebraucht...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - 03.09.08 - Schlechte Noten für die Business-Tauglichkeit von Apples iPhone


> Schlechte Noten für die Business-Tauglichkeit von Apples iPhone
> Berlecon Research und das Fraunhofer Institut ESK haben jetzt einen Report zum Thema "Das iPhone 2.0 im Unternehmenseinsatz" veröffentlicht, der im Ergebnis zumindest größeren Firmen mehr oder weniger unverblümt vom Kauf auch der jüngsten Gerätegeneration abrät.


Spielzeug halt...


----------



## webwatcher (12 September 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.heise.de/security/Versteckte-Spuren-auf-dem-iPhone--/news/meldung/115876


> Pünktlich zum Erscheinen seines Buchs über iPhone Forensics, hat der Autor Jonathan Zdziarski in einem Web-Cast auf ein mögliches Informationsleck des iPhones hingewiesen. Das Trend-Handy erstellt anscheinend immer wieder Screenshots des aktuellen Bildschirminhalts, die sich unter Umständen später rekonstruieren lassen könnten.


WinFuture.de - iPhone macht Screenshots von allen Nutzeraktionen


> Besitzer des iPhone von Apple müssen damit leben, dass von jeder Aktion, die sie auf ihrem Smartphone ausführen, ein Screenshot angefertigt wird. Zwar wird dieser in den meisten Fällen sofort wieder gelöscht, doch die Wiederherstellung ist möglich.


das werden die EU-Innenpolitiker sicher mit  Wohlwollen lesen 
heise online - 11.09.08 - EU-Innenpolitiker wollen sämtliche digitalen Nutzerspuren überwachen


> EU-Innenpolitiker wollen sämtliche digitalen Nutzerspuren überwachen


*Big Brother ist watching you*


----------



## drboe (12 September 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Jeden Tag wird eine neue Sau durch das Dorf getrieben. 

Abgleich biometrischer Ausweisdaten mit Fahndungsdateien gefordert

Bundesdeutsche Politiker wollen offenbar aus der Republik einen riesigen Gulag machen. Es wird Zeit diesen Typen ihre Grenzen aufzuzeigen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - 20.10.08 - Betrug mit chinesischem iPhone-Plagiat


> Betrug mit chinesischem iPhone-Plagiat
> ....
> wir bleiben ernüchtert mit unserem "iPhone-look-alike" aus China zurück.


Wieso ernüchtert?  haben sie allen Ernstes mit etwas anderem gerechnet?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,586384,00.html


> Microsoft erfindet das Luftgitarren-Handy
> Wer daneben greift, liegt bei diesem Mobiltelefon richtig: Microsoft-Forscher weiten Touchscreens über das Gerät hinaus aus. Bewegungssensoren sollen die Fingerbewegungen neben dem Gerät erkennen, damit man in der Luft tippen und scrollen kann.


Nichts für Italien, die fuchteln so viel rum


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Die Internet(brief)marke ist ja schon ein alter Hut
Deutsche Post | Internetmarke
daher jetzt  etwas für den exzessiven Handynutzer:
 Die Handybriefmarke oder wie  es offiziell heißt:  Handyporto
Deutsche Post | Briefe versenden | Handyporto

Handyporto - Neuer Service der Post sendet Briefmarke per SMS zu
erstaunlich was so  alles erfunden wird, was ich noch nie vermißt hab...

kostet übrigens mindestens  74% mehr als das normale Porto...


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Brutal. Die spinnen doch...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,589651,00.html


> Google-Handy kommt mit peinlicher Sicherheitslücke
> Wer beim Google-Handy "reboot" in eine SMS tippt, startet damit sein Telefon neu - ein peinlicher Fehler im Betriebssystem interpretiert Texteingaben als Kommandozeilen-Befehl. Google stopft die Sicherheitslücke hastig - und die IT-Welt hat was zu Lachen.


Das kann hier nicht passieren:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,589097,00.html


> Darf es etwas weniger sein? Das HandleEasy 330gsm erfüllt den Traum vieler Technik-Verweigerer: Statt mit Touchscreen und MP3 zu protzen, glänzt es mit Selbstbeschränkung. Telefonieren kann man damit, aber auch nicht viel mehr - *die Kunden finden das prima.*


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

connect: 16 Millionen UMTS-Anschlüsse in Deutschland


> Einer Einschätzung des Bitkom (Bundesverband Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation und neue Medien e.V.) zufolge wird das Surfen per Handy in Deutschland immer beliebter. Bis zum Jahresende rechnet der Branchenverband mit 16 Millionen UMTS-Anschlüssen.
> 
> Das wäre ein Wachstum von 60 Prozent im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Allerdings kommen auch immer mehr UMTS-fähige Handys auf den Markt, *ohne *dass die Besitzer die schnelle mobile Datenübertragung zwangsläufig nutzen.


ach was...
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,593814,00.html


> Nun aber scheint die lang vermisste Killerapplikation offenbar doch gefunden zu sein - das Web. Denn nichts anderes als das ganz normale World Wide Web ist es, was die Anwender jetzt offenbar vermehrt mit ihren Handys nutzen.


aber


> Die Hälfte des Umsatzes stammt weiterhin aus den Gebühren für SMS-Kurznachrichten und, zu einem wahrscheinlich geringen Teil, Multimedianachrichten (MMS).
> Wichtiger als der Blick ins große World Wide Web sind Handynutzern also immer noch die kurzen, mal wichtigen, mal nicht so wichtigen, aber fast immer persönlichen Textmitteilungen. Und die waren in den alten GSM-Netzen genauso schnell und komfortabel wie per UMTS.


Hier wird gesund gebetet


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

heise online - 16.02.09 - MWC: Uhren-Handy mit UMTS von LG


> MWC: Uhren-Handy mit UMTS von LG
> LG hat auf dem Mobile World Congress seine neue Smartphone-Garde
> vorgestellt – darunter ein Armband-Handy mit UMTS-Videotelefonie-Technik.
> *Das Uhren-Handy soll über einen winzigen 1,43-Zoll-Touchscreen (kapazitiv),
> das 128 × 160 Pixel bei 18 Bit Farbtiefe anzeigt, und per Stimmkommando bedient werden.*


davon hab ich immer schon geträumt...


----------



## blowfish (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *



Captain Picard schrieb:


> davon hab ich immer schon geträumt...



gibt es dazu auch ne 20" Lupe, die man dann drüber halten kann?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

http://www.zdnet.de/sicherheits_ana...ider_webinhalte_story-39001544-41515603-1.htm


> Wer sich mit T-Mobile oder Vodafone per UMTS im World Wide Web bewegt, bekommt oft vom Provider modifizierte Inhalte untergeschoben. ZDNet zeigt, dass die Zugangsanbieter sogar Javascript-Code in die Webseiten einschmuggeln.


nett...


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Das ist seit Jahren bekannt. Allerdings wird es nur dazu benutzt, Grafiken im Umfang zu verkleinern, damit die Geschwindigkeit nicht einbricht. Bei einigen Netzbetreibern kann man es inzwischen ein- und ausschalten.


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Zwangsproxies sind aktuell gängige Praxis bei alle Anbietern. Damit einhergehend werden die Seiteninhalte aktiv verändert (der Proxy wird nicht einfach transparent in den Datenstrom geklinkt, sondern die Links zu den Grafiken werden verändert).
Besonders ärgerlich ist, dass so auch die Werbefilter nicht greifen. Die Frage ist, ob die übertragene Werbung die Ersparnis durch die Komprimierung aufwiegt. Und zudem: selbst wenn man Grafiken nicht komprimiert (ist deaktivierbar) werden diese durch den Proxy geleitet.


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Versuch mal das hier:
MWconn - mobiles Internet

Seitdem habe ich bei "meinen" Anbietern keine Probleme mehr wegen Zwangsproxy.


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Ich hab das jetzt mal installiert. Die Links zu Grafiken werden immer noch verändert.

[Edit] Falsch. Jetzt gehts tatsächlich ohne.
Offensichtlich findet die Veränderung im Einwahlclient statt.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2010)

*AW: Endlich: Die Killerapplikation für UMTS *

Untergeschobene Klingelton-Abos: Handyabzocker werden immer dreister - Ratgeber :: Multimedia | SWR.de


> Handyabzocker werden immer dreister
> 
> Der Schock kommt mit der nächsten Handyabrechnung: Immer mehr Smartphone-Nutzern werden teure Abonnements für Klingeltöne untergeschoben. Manche tappen mit nur zwei Klicks in die Falle – und merken es erst Wochen später, wenn die Handyabrechnung kommt. Zwar arbeiten die meisten Anbieter von Telefonmehrwertdiensten seriös, doch schwarze Schafe gibt es immer wieder. Das wissen auch die Mobilfunkbetreiber. Aber sie verdienen an jedem Abo, egal, wie es zustande kam.


Einer der Gründe, warum ich mir nie solchen Firlefanz zulegen werde.
Mit dem  Handy  telefonieren und  ab und zu mal eine SMS...


----------

